# Good skin clinics in Korea



## Xuka

Is there any reputable clinic in Korea that specializes in treatments of skin conditions like acnes, scars, visible pores, blackheads etc., improving skin tone and texture.


----------



## Lynns

Yes. I want to know too!

So far I have read abt hus hu, maylin and pitangui


----------



## Mina2013

I would like to know, too. Pitangui use Dermalogica product so it's a plus. They also have "Post-op Skincare" service that I'm very interested.


----------



## summerine

I would love to know too. I looked up some information online and so far have found some that look legit:
Teng Teng, Dr. Woo & Hann, Oracle. What do you guys think about those places? I've read a good review on Maylin but couldn't find their website, don't know what they offer either.


----------



## SevenSeas

hi guys,
how advanced is Korea skin care clinic compared to the other sides of the world? Plastic surgery clinics, i would understand, but skin care clinic?

i mean, (well, let me take acne indented scars as an example), in my knowledge, the most advance technology for these kind of scar treatment is using fraxel laser and/or chemical peel.

Do the skin care clinics in Korea use more advanced and not-known-world-wide technique or technology? I don't mean to be pessimist, it is even better if they have better technology. More the reasons to visit Korea, lol


----------



## Laperlevn

Hi, my daughter and I just spent 10 days in Korea in August. I did double eyelid at Teuim clinic and we went to Oracle for laser skin treatments! THEY PROVIDED THE WORST EXPERIENCES ONE COULD EVER IMAGINE! IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE ROBBED (WE SPENT USD930) AND GOT EXRTREMELY MAD PLEASE DON'T GO THERE! 

ORACLE SKIN CLINIC IS POPULAR TO LOCALS BUT TO FOREIGNERS THEY ROB! THEY CHARGED THE SAME AS PITANGUI WOULD CHARGE! USD440 FOR Radio Frequency (RF) laser treatment that they told us it would take 20 minutes for the laser treatment alone. Finally it took 5minutes! 5 minutes and you pay USD440. Plus after laser treatment cream they told me I must buy a big jar for 2 of us which cost USD80! I saw that we could use a USD20 sized bottle and would last many weeks instead! 

Nothing was improved after the laser treatments for both my daughter and I! Nothing! How could they do in 5minutes something that should last 20min for whole face? The doctor was rude and vain! The staffs were very bad after they realized I wanted money back! They called police! I was happy! They thought I would be scared! Can you imagine being a foreigner, being robbed and menaced by locals? I wanted to follow the police to file a report about Oracle clinic but they told police to go and never gave me back a penny of USD920 I paid! I was truly mad! My trip was about skin treatment! After treatment with them I had to wait a month before I do anything else to my skin and money spent to go to Korea was wasted and time was wasted! Please go to a good skin clinic in your home town! Or if go to Seoul you must know they are good! Huhus skin clinic seems much much nicer in class! But they charge double price so I am not sure I wanted to pay USD880 for a RF Laser treatment in a strange country! Please BEWARE!!!


----------



## Endymion

Laperlevn said:


> Hi, my daughter and I just spent 10 days in Korea in August. I did double eyelid at Teuim clinic and we went to Oracle for laser skin treatments! THEY PROVIDED THE WORST EXPERIENCES ONE COULD EVER IMAGINE! IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE ROBBED (WE SPENT USD930) AND GOT EXRTREMELY MAD PLEASE DON'T GO THERE!
> 
> ORACLE SKIN CLINIC IS POPULAR TO LOCALS BUT TO FOREIGNERS THEY ROB! THEY CHARGED THE SAME AS PITANGUI WOULD CHARGE! USD440 FOR Radio Frequency (RF) laser treatment that they told us it would take 20 minutes for the laser treatment alone. Finally it took 5minutes! 5 minutes and you pay USD440. Plus after laser treatment cream they told me I must buy a big jar for 2 of us which cost USD80! I saw that we could use a USD20 sized bottle and would last many weeks instead!
> 
> Nothing was improved after the laser treatments for both my daughter and I! Nothing! How could they do in 5minutes something that should last 20min for whole face? The doctor was rude and vain! The staffs were very bad after they realized I wanted money back! They called police! I was happy! They thought I would be scared! Can you imagine being a foreigner, being robbed and menaced by locals? I wanted to follow the police to file a report about Oracle clinic but they told police to go and never gave me back a penny of USD920 I paid! I was truly mad! My trip was about skin treatment! After treatment with them I had to wait a month before I do anything else to my skin and money spent to go to Korea was wasted and time was wasted! Please go to a good skin clinic in your home town! Or if go to Seoul you must know they are good! Huhus skin clinic seems much much nicer in class! But they charge double price so I am not sure I wanted to pay USD880 for a RF Laser treatment in a strange country! Please BEWARE!!!



Sorry for your experience... You have to be extremely careful choosing your clinic. There are good ones, but in general Koreans are not best known for honest business.


----------



## shinyglittery

Laperlevn thank you for sharing your experience  I'm sorry you got ripped off like that


----------



## summerine

Laperlevn said:


> Hi, my daughter and I just spent 10 days in Korea in August. I did double eyelid at Teuim clinic and we went to Oracle for laser skin treatments! THEY PROVIDED THE WORST EXPERIENCES ONE COULD EVER IMAGINE! IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE ROBBED (WE SPENT USD930) AND GOT EXRTREMELY MAD PLEASE DON'T GO THERE!
> 
> ORACLE SKIN CLINIC IS POPULAR TO LOCALS BUT TO FOREIGNERS THEY ROB! THEY CHARGED THE SAME AS PITANGUI WOULD CHARGE! USD440 FOR Radio Frequency (RF) laser treatment that they told us it would take 20 minutes for the laser treatment alone. Finally it took 5minutes! 5 minutes and you pay USD440. Plus after laser treatment cream they told me I must buy a big jar for 2 of us which cost USD80! I saw that we could use a USD20 sized bottle and would last many weeks instead!
> 
> Nothing was improved after the laser treatments for both my daughter and I! Nothing! How could they do in 5minutes something that should last 20min for whole face? The doctor was rude and vain! The staffs were very bad after they realized I wanted money back! They called police! I was happy! They thought I would be scared! Can you imagine being a foreigner, being robbed and menaced by locals? I wanted to follow the police to file a report about Oracle clinic but they told police to go and never gave me back a penny of USD920 I paid! I was truly mad! My trip was about skin treatment! After treatment with them I had to wait a month before I do anything else to my skin and money spent to go to Korea was wasted and time was wasted! Please go to a good skin clinic in your home town! Or if go to Seoul you must know they are good! Huhus skin clinic seems much much nicer in class! But they charge double price so I am not sure I wanted to pay USD880 for a RF Laser treatment in a strange country! Please BEWARE!!!


Sorry to know you had a bad experience. Thanks a lot for sharing the info tho. Another skin clinic off my list


----------



## gondolarez

Laperlevn said:


> Hi, my daughter and I just spent 10 days in Korea in August. I did double eyelid at Teuim clinic and we went to Oracle for laser skin treatments! THEY PROVIDED THE WORST EXPERIENCES ONE COULD EVER IMAGINE! IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE ROBBED (WE SPENT USD930) AND GOT EXRTREMELY MAD PLEASE DON'T GO THERE!
> 
> ORACLE SKIN CLINIC IS POPULAR TO LOCALS BUT TO FOREIGNERS THEY ROB! THEY CHARGED THE SAME AS PITANGUI WOULD CHARGE! USD440 FOR Radio Frequency (RF) laser treatment that they told us it would take 20 minutes for the laser treatment alone. Finally it took 5minutes! 5 minutes and you pay USD440. Plus after laser treatment cream they told me I must buy a big jar for 2 of us which cost USD80! I saw that we could use a USD20 sized bottle and would last many weeks instead!
> 
> Nothing was improved after the laser treatments for both my daughter and I! Nothing! How could they do in 5minutes something that should last 20min for whole face? The doctor was rude and vain! The staffs were very bad after they realized I wanted money back! They called police! I was happy! They thought I would be scared! Can you imagine being a foreigner, being robbed and menaced by locals? I wanted to follow the police to file a report about Oracle clinic but they told police to go and never gave me back a penny of USD920 I paid! I was truly mad! My trip was about skin treatment! After treatment with them I had to wait a month before I do anything else to my skin and money spent to go to Korea was wasted and time was wasted! Please go to a good skin clinic in your home town! Or if go to Seoul you must know they are good! Huhus skin clinic seems much much nicer in class! But they charge double price so I am not sure I wanted to pay USD880 for a RF Laser treatment in a strange country! Please BEWARE!!!


 
Ah, I'm so sorry you had a bad experience there  I'm actually frequenting the place now with my boyfriend for skin treatment and they've been good so far...


----------



## mwol

hi guys  i was asking one of my korean friends who currently live in korea where she goes to get her skin done and she told me she goes to magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/). i think it's worth looking into it, when i typed the name on the korean portals it had a lot of nice before and after photos.

(i should tell you i was just looking at acne scars and acne care)

this clinic is more for locals so the prices are cheap! if you have trouble navigating the site here is the "real stories": http://www.emagicskin.com/?idx=community/4

this is an example of a patient's before an after:






she did:
- Matrix IR (3 times)
- Paroxetine Fractional CO2 (once)
- Growth Factor Therapy - pretty sure it's stem cell (3 times)
- Nose Fiji/Sebum Management (twice)
=300,000kwn/$280

i've also heard good things about maylin dermatology but it is a bit pricey and everything has a set price so there is no room for haggling; which i guess is good so foreigners and locals pay the same. many korean celebrities go here for their skin 

i have talked to a couple of people and clinics and even my translator and they all have advised to do dermatology work before plastic surgery for those of you are wanting to do ps there too


----------



## lenna wendy

mwol said:


> hi guys  i was asking one of my korean friends who currently live in korea where she goes to get her skin done and she told me she goes to magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/). i think it's worth looking into it, when i typed my name on the korean portals it had a lot of nice before and after photos.
> 
> (i should tell you i was just looking at acne scars and acne care)
> 
> this clinic is more for locals so the prices are cheap! if you have trouble navigating the site here is the "real stories": http://www.emagicskin.com/?idx=community/4
> 
> this is an example of a patient's before an after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did:
> - Matrix IR (3 times)
> - Paroxetine Fractional CO2 (once)
> - Growth Factor Therapy - pretty sure it's stem cell (3 times)
> - Nose Fiji/Sebum Management (twice)
> =300,000kwn/$280
> 
> i've also heard good things about maylin dermatology but it is a bit pricey and everything has a set price so there is no room for haggling; which i guess is good so foreigners and locals pay the same. maybe korean celebrities go here for their skin
> 
> i have talked to a couple of people and clinics and even my translator and they all have advised to do dermatology work before plastic surgery for those of you are wanting to do ps there too


woah. nice result .


----------



## lenna wendy

mwol said:


> hi guys  i was asking one of my korean friends who currently live in korea where she goes to get her skin done and she told me she goes to magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/). i think it's worth looking into it, when i typed the name on the korean portals it had a lot of nice before and after photos.
> 
> (i should tell you i was just looking at acne scars and acne care)
> 
> this clinic is more for locals so the prices are cheap! if you have trouble navigating the site here is the "real stories": http://www.emagicskin.com/?idx=community/4
> 
> this is an example of a patient's before an after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did:
> - Matrix IR (3 times)
> - Paroxetine Fractional CO2 (once)
> - Growth Factor Therapy - pretty sure it's stem cell (3 times)
> - Nose Fiji/Sebum Management (twice)
> =300,000kwn/$280
> 
> i've also heard good things about maylin dermatology but it is a bit pricey and everything has a set price so there is no room for haggling; which i guess is good so foreigners and locals pay the same. many korean celebrities go here for their skin
> 
> i have talked to a couple of people and clinics and even my translator and they all have advised to do dermatology work before plastic surgery for those of you are wanting to do ps there too




do u have their email addr?


----------



## K Couture

Do you guys know any dermatologists who speak fluent english? Ive got a rare skin condition that the dermatologists here dont have a solution for. And its a complicated one so i need a dermatologist in korea who is fluent in english. Any help is much appreciated!

Also.....while i was in seoul i went in for microdermabrasion and i ended up getting a chemical peel....translation issues :S


----------



## Trishsul

Hi all, are there anybody else who wants to share their experience with skin clinics in Korea? I don't have any problems with my skin, just want a smooth and translucent skin like all the Korean girls... Any advise beside those clinics mentioned??


----------



## winterntht

K Couture said:


> Do you guys know any dermatologists who speak fluent english? Ive got a rare skin condition that the dermatologists here dont have a solution for. And its a complicated one so i need a dermatologist in korea who is fluent in english. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Also.....while i was in seoul i went in for microdermabrasion and i ended up getting a chemical peel....translation issues :S


Hi, 
You may want to try Zell Dermatology Clinic (formerly Illomys), Dr. Park speaks fluent English as he studied in the US before and he has excellent bedside manner. His clinic is very nice but not known to foreign patients as he doesn't advertise I think. Their price is also very reasonable.


----------



## K Couture

winterntht said:


> Hi,
> You may want to try Zell Dermatology Clinic (formerly Illomys), Dr. Park speaks fluent English as he studied in the US before and he has excellent bedside manner. His clinic is very nice but not known to foreign patients as he doesn't advertise I think. Their price is also very reasonable.



thx winterntht!


----------



## Squat

mwol said:


> hi guys  i was asking one of my korean friends who currently live in korea where she goes to get her skin done and she told me she goes to magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/). i think it's worth looking into it, when i typed the name on the korean portals it had a lot of nice before and after photos.
> 
> (i should tell you i was just looking at acne scars and acne care)
> 
> this clinic is more for locals so the prices are cheap! if you have trouble navigating the site here is the "real stories": http://www.emagicskin.com/?idx=community/4
> 
> this is an example of a patient's before an after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did:
> - Matrix IR (3 times)
> - Paroxetine Fractional CO2 (once)
> - Growth Factor Therapy - pretty sure it's stem cell (3 times)
> - Nose Fiji/Sebum Management (twice)
> =300,000kwn/$280
> 
> i've also heard good things about maylin dermatology but it is a bit pricey and everything has a set price so there is no room for haggling; which i guess is good so foreigners and locals pay the same. many korean celebrities go here for their skin
> 
> i have talked to a couple of people and clinics and even my translator and they all have advised to do dermatology work before plastic surgery for those of you are wanting to do ps there too



After pictures are too blurry with crazy lighting flash effects. Seems to be airbrushed or potato quality on purpose.


----------



## mwol

Squat said:


> After pictures are too blurry with crazy lighting flash effects. Seems to be airbrushed or potato quality on purpose.



Well you can look at the other before and afters on the website yourself. This one is just from an independent reviewer on a korean cafe, I'm not korean nor can I read korean so all I've got is pictures and rough translations. All I wanted to do is suggest clinics because people can only find hushu and other foreign targeted clinics. 

I'm still trying to look for more  Magic dermatology is just from a word of mouth I have heard from someone I actually know.


----------



## mwol

I read a lot of ulzzangs (who are known for their dolly look and perfect skin) go to Chungdam U. There is also a thread on pf where she went plastic surgery here she was impressed by their skin/dermatology service [original post]. She also tells you how to login and navigate through the site. 

Looking through the b&a's I haven't seen a whole lot of mature aged people going, it is mostly young/college looking kids going for acne scars, acne, whitening, even skin tone etc. However, I am sure they still do provide services for them 

I think the only problem is that there isn't really like a one time service and you get and you magically have perfect skin, I think you need to go like 3-4 times to see a real difference. 

Hopefully you guys can find the skin before and afters, they really are amazing!


----------



## Trishsul

winterntht said:


> Hi,
> You may want to try Zell Dermatology Clinic (formerly Illomys), Dr. Park speaks fluent English as he studied in the US before and he has excellent bedside manner. His clinic is very nice but not known to foreign patients as he doesn't advertise I think. Their price is also very reasonable.


Thanks for your reply winterntht!!


----------



## lenna wendy

mwol said:


> Well you can look at the other before and afters on the website yourself. This one is just from an independent reviewer on a korean cafe, I'm not korean nor can I read korean so all I've got is pictures and rough translations. All I wanted to do is suggest clinics because people can only find hushu and other foreign targeted clinics.
> 
> I'm still trying to look for more  Magic dermatology is just from a word of mouth I have heard from someone I actually know.



if u know any other clinics pls let me know. thanks .


----------



## cinch87

thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## theTrollTrain

I'm also interested! I have large pores and hyper pigmentation on my underarms that I want to get rid of.


----------



## MeJa

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm interested in finding a good clinic as well - my issue is dermal melasma, but from talking to a number of beauty experts, I don't think I'll ever get rid of it.  I'm hoping Korea is more advanced.


----------



## Misfit Remake

Hey peeps, sorry I'm new to PS and such. So a few quick questions..
Will there be complications of I go for skin smoothening & whitening treatment right before and after PS?
For those skin treatments with 3 sessions, how spread out are these treatments? Across the week?
Anyone with quotations for skin refining and whitening - for uneven skin tone, acne scars and large/clogged pores?

As you can see, I haven't done much research on this. The plane tics sure ain't cheap so my greedy self would like to get more things done for my coming PS trip next month, if time and budget allow.


----------



## K Couture

do not get skin whitening on the area you will be performing your surgery. so if u want to whiten your face and get facial surgery absolutely do not do that. You risk slower healing or worse or permanently damaging your skin cells.


----------



## Misfit Remake

K Couture said:


> do not get skin whitening on the area you will be performing your surgery. so if u want to whiten your face and get facial surgery absolutely do not do that. You risk slower healing or worse or permanently damaging your skin cells.



Aww ok.. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## mwol

I found another clinic that no one has mentioned yet and it seems they are english friendly and won a Korean medical award.

http://www.serionskin.com/en/

~ extra info ~
For people who are wanting to get rid of acne scars specifically (and need some whitening). I have read and also suggested by my korean friends, the most popular choices to counteract them is: fraxel laser and aladin peeling. 

However I would avoid fraxel laser, though it is effective, you need multiple sessions and doesn't really change your skin "within", so if you do not religiously take care of your skin after, it will go back to what it was. (I did this before and my skin was good for 1-2months and then it went back to me still getting pimples and the scars from it argh).

The Aladin peel apparently you can have some effective results only after 1 session and it helps/stops with sebum secretion. 

PRP is also good to improve overall skin (scars, more collagen).


----------



## mwol

I was chatting to a forumner on Kakao and she mentioned she has considered Anacli as one of her possible dermatology clinic. I couldn't find a proper english site but they are featured in the "Visit Korea" website, so I guess that's some sort of credibility(?)

http://asiaenglish.visitkorea.or.kr/ena/SI/SI_EN_3_6.jsp?cid=309463

http://english.visitkorea.or.kr/enu/SI/SI_EN_3_6.jsp?cid=262487


----------



## milkychoco

mwol said:


> The Aladin peel apparently you can have some effective results only after 1 session and it helps/stops with sebum secretion.
> 
> PRP is also good to improve overall skin (scars, more collagen).



I've read about this Alladin Peel on LAMUQE's blog (she's quite popular in Youtube), it's in Korean though and google translate didn't do much. I wonder what kind of laser it is? 

Also does anyone have first hand experience regarding PRP and other type of laser treatments in Korea?

I'm very impressed with this
http://www.realself.com/review/sout...-treatment-prp-and-fractional-laser-treatment


----------



## shinyglittery

milkychoco said:


> I'm very impressed with this
> http://www.realself.com/review/sout...-treatment-prp-and-fractional-laser-treatment



that's impressive! i haven't been looking at skin clinics bc my skin is already really good but if i look at it closely it's not perfect. i'm tempted to try some skin treatments even if i don't "need" them. i know fractional laser but what is PRP? i read the description about the skin being punctured with the needle thingy all over. but what do the needles do? what are the injections? what's the brown stuff? it seemed like it was a lot of liquids, are they all safe? what's in them? so many questions haha.


----------



## milkychoco

*@shinyglitterry*

if I were you I'll just eat really healthy and use natural skincare products! I mean you know what they say if it isn't broken don't try to fix it. 

I want to know if some people here have first hand experience regarding laser treatments because I read that they strip off your skin real bad/ disrupts your skin's "natural" sebum production and its ability to heal itself. 

I'm really into natural skincare and homeopathy so I really feel conflicted!!!


----------



## shinyglittery

milkychoco said:


> *@shinyglitterry*
> 
> if I were you I'll just eat really healthy and use natural skincare products! I mean you know what they say if it isn't broken don't try to fix it.
> 
> I want to know if some people here have first hand experience regarding laser treatments because I read that they strip off your skin real bad/ disrupts your skin's "natural" sebum production and its ability to heal itself.
> 
> I'm really into natural skincare and homeopathy so I really feel conflicted!!!



yeah but then again... you can have a brand new $50 bag and a brand new $5000 bag and neither are broken but they're still not the same thing... haha  ah, maybe you're right, it's just a tempting idea. but what you said about the laser treatments scared me enough that i won't consider any skin treatments before i really find out a lot more about them. so thank you for that  is it really true that they disrupt sebum production? because sebum protects the skin from bacteria and acne is caused by bacteria...

ps. if you want natural skincare use lemon juice and salt to exfoliate and avocado to give your skin moisture


----------



## milkychoco

shinyglittery said:


> yeah but then again... you can have a brand new $50 bag and a brand new $5000 bag and neither are broken but they're still not the same thing... haha



well you do have a point 

from what I've gathered on some Philippine forums, lasers don't really do anything spectacular (maybe 30-40% improvement after 4-6+ sessions, plus the downtime is 1 week or more). 

but it really depends on the machine and technique that they use. maybe Korea is more advanced. I'm so intrigued!


----------



## shinyglittery

milkychoco said:


> well you do have a point
> 
> from what I've gathered on some Philippine forums, lasers don't really do anything spectacular (maybe 30-40% improvement after 4-6+ sessions, plus the downtime is 1 week or more).
> 
> but it really depends on the machine and technique that they use. maybe Korea is more advanced. I'm so intrigued!



but if your skin is already good then lasers would make a difference, right? like if they don't do anything spectacular and you had a really bad skin then maybe you wouldn't get a huge improvement but if your skin is already really good then maybe you can get super perfect skin?  or am i just dreaming...  i'll look more into the downsides. 1 week sounds pretty bad since you need more than 1 treatment. 1 week of redness? 1 week of not wearing any makeup/creams/anything? 1 week how exactly? i read on realself i think that the girl's skin was red for 6 days at least. i wonder if it was the laser or PRP or both.


----------



## milkychoco

shinyglittery said:


> 1 week sounds pretty bad since you need more than 1 treatment. 1 week of redness? 1 week of not wearing any makeup/creams/anything? 1 week how exactly? i read on realself i think that the girl's skin was red for 6 days at least. i wonder if it was the laser or PRP or both.



it really depends on the machine. here is a detailed review from a Ph blogger: 

1ST TIME:
http://herroyalbleakness.blogspot.com/2012/10/my-first-fraxel-experience-giant-leap.html

TIMELINE:
http://herroyalbleakness.blogspot.com/2012/11/fractional-co2-laser-timeline.html

btw her dermatologist is considered one of the expensive ones in the PH


----------



## milkychoco

I forgot this:

RESULTS
http://herroyalbleakness.blogspot.com/2013/10/fractional-co2-laser-for-acne-scars.html


----------



## shinyglittery

milkychoco said:


> I forgot this:
> 
> RESULTS
> http://herroyalbleakness.blogspot.com/2013/10/fractional-co2-laser-for-acne-scars.html



thank you for all the links. i'm reading about the different lasers and downsides. there's an ablative laser, co2+fractional or something like that (2 different lasers) that can give you results in 1 session. that looks interesting. but the dr on realself that wrote about it wrote that almost no one has that kind of lasers?


----------



## ahrieru

summerine said:


> I would love to know too. I looked up some information online and so far have found some that look legit:
> Teng Teng, Dr. Woo & Hann, Oracle. What do you guys think about those places? I've read a good review on Maylin but couldn't find their website, don't know what they offer either.


Here's Maylin's website

http://www.maylin.co.kr/


----------



## Berry go

Any cheap but good skin care clinics in Gangnam?


----------



## Berry go

Or Seoul. All the clinics I went to seem like ripoffs


----------



## Berry go

Does anyone know good treatment for stretch marks? I just had a baby and I gained 50 lbs! gross. What treatment did you use?


----------



## Phreakcodex

I want a perfect skinnn !!


----------



## ahrieru

Berry go said:


> Does anyone know good treatment for stretch marks? I just had a baby and I gained 50 lbs! gross. What treatment did you use?


I don't know about treatments at a skin care clinic, but I've heard using moisturizing oils like vitamin e or bio oil work really well to reduce the appearance.


----------



## cloris97

Anyone has experience or heard of Skyfeel, and THE ?


----------



## Skinology

I contacted Maylin and they are a total ripoff.
They quote me 10-15 million for a few treatments which will cost much less at a plastic surgeon's clinic.
Is there any email that I can contact magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/) by?
There doesn't seem to be any contact details in their website.


----------



## XiaoMimi

Exactly lol, Maylin is ripping off a lot. I think the in house translators get commission.


----------



## shinenim

Skinology said:


> I contacted Maylin and they are a total ripoff.
> They quote me 10-15 million for a few treatments which will cost much less at a plastic surgeon's clinic.
> Is there any email that I can contact magic dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/) by?
> There doesn't seem to be any contact details in their website.


I tried to look for their email on the website too! but can't find it too  the clinic 'THE' looks pretty good too! Maybe I'll try to get my korean friends to find the email for the Emagic!


----------



## Skinology

I called Emagic today and specifically asked for below treatments (which was mentioned by one poster)

 Matrix IR 
Paroxetine Fractional CO2 
Growth Factor Therapy 
Nose Fiji/Sebum Management 

And they told me they only have 2 kinds of laser - VRX and Spectra.
Spectra laser, E-toning, Ulthera, PDT, VRX, hair cell, IPL, Ploracel and hair removal all are the laser treatments they have, so which do I want?

So I told them I want Ulthera (something I have some knowledge of) and the price is 1.2 million won.

The clinic doesn't have treatments with above names so I asked for PRP (Platelet-rich plasma) injection and some kind of treatment to reduce sebum production on the nose.

Nose treatment with PRP is 520,000 won (3 times) or 200,000 won if you just want the PRP treatment.

I wonder how did the earlier poster derive all the names for the treatments when the clinic don't have them at all.

Although I spoke to them in Korean (fluent, non-accented), they could somehow sensed that I am no local as they quoted me a 10% tax for all treatments.

Still checking out another clinics and will post about them when I have more information.


----------



## Skinology

> It's good to do a few treatments out there, but the real secret is long  term maintenance when you go back to your home country. This is a pretty  decent skin clinic in seoul -  Dr. Woo & Hann's



Wooskin is not bad but their service range is limited.
They are more of a hospital than skin clinic.


----------



## Susaki

Skinology said:


> Wooskin is not bad but their service range is limited.
> They are more of a hospital than skin clinic.


Skinology,

Plz do update us if u have a gd skin clinic, thanks, as many of us dunno how to speak korean!!
And thank you for your contributions


----------



## Skinology

Leader Clinic (http://www.beautyleader.co.kr/index.php) replied to my email and their reply was really long...

Long story short, Ulthera (something like Thermage but uses ultrasound instead of radio-frequency to firm and tighten skin) costs 2.2 million for 300 shots, 2.75 million for 400 shots and 2.97 million for 450 shots.
Laser toning - 165,000 per session.
CPR - like PRP injection is 330,000 per session and best combined with laser treatment.

Overall, I think leader is a little pricey as they mainly cater to foreigners.


----------



## Msahpui

Skinology, 

I just wanted to thank you for having shared your prices.Your prices are exactly the same as the prices I see on leader's korean price list. But I agree with you that they are really a little pricey.

I was so worried about your comment that they catered mainly to foreigners that I wanted to pull out of my treatments this morning. Thankfully   I saw only locals this morning and that made me decide to check their published prices first before making my final decision. 

I chose this clinic for 3reasons:

1.I'm a fan of their masks but they are so pricey in Singapore. I was pleasantly surprised to find out that they have physical clinics here in korea much like Dr wu in Taiwan - that to me was a novelty factor

2.Someone on the forum had mentioned in her post last year that leaders clinic was recommended by the locals as they only catered to locals. 

3.I had been reading the Korean expats forum and I decided to visit leaders because it was recommended by the expats. When I called the clinic,  they couldn't speak much English and I was directed to the branch in apujeong where they had a Chinese speaking staff. If i remember correctly, only a one of the founders,  a Dr jang can speak English *-expat forum*

My experience so far;
I didn't go as far as to question the chinese staff if they charged foreigners  differently but I did do a screen shot of your prices this am and i checked against the korean price list myself , only then was I assured that  i was not being fleeced as a foreigner *of course I don't read korean so I had to rely on them to point out the treatments listed in your post*

I had initially only wanted to do some stem cell treatment or any anti aging treatment but I was so touched by how sincere the founder of the clinic was in educating me about my skin and I was really amused that he was  so affected by my pigmentation. He kept advocating excel laser for pigmentation! Anyways,  I had a 1hour (at least) consultation with him on my skin and I ended up doing the following treatments today:

Fat grafting, chin and lower cheek lipo,  excel laser for freckles,  laser for pores and some laser for tightening.

I've done the above treatments this morning and i look forward to sharing my pictures and my review of this clinic in a few days time.  I will let you know if my money has been well spent! By the way I have learnt from the Chinese staff that their prices are considered high by Korean standards and they don't practice discriminatory pricing.

I am liking the service and bedside manners of the founder so far. The ladies held my hand throughout my fat grafting, lipo and laser treatment because only local anesthesia was used, and certain parts which were more senstive did sting  and I had to try not 
To cringe 

 As for the results (most important bit), I hope to share it with you guys -this is my third post on this forum after lurking around for close to a year maybe?  Time for me to contribute

Oh I went to huhsu to compare prices, leaders is still cheaper. Phew. I'm pretty sure the other clinics mentioned above your post would probably cost less but drats  I had missed out on these posts yesterday before my consultation with leaders. I was pretty sour this morning but thanks to your post with prices,  and thanks to the ethics leaders had, I didn't feel so bad when I realized I'm paying local prices,  so I went ahead with my treatments!  thanks Skinology


----------



## Skinology

Msahpui, you're welcome and thanks for sharing your experience.
After countless emails and phone calls, we (my non Korean friend and me) finally decided on a clinic.
Actually, she was the one who found the clinic and contacted the doctor and persuaded me to go.

The clinic was located in cheongdam area but the prices are reasonable as they don't try to rip people off.
As an experiment, I had to pretend not to understand Korean so that I can experience everything through the eyes of someone who can only speak English.

Clinic was owned by the doctor himself and he speaks fluent English as he studied in the states before. There's also a Korean translator for the Japanese and Chinese patients. 

During the consultation, the doctor said that I don't need Ultherapy and that he will recommend a series of other lasers for me even though they are cheaper than Ultherapy.
So in the end, we decided on fillers, laser for pigmentation and pores and also skincare for maintenance. 

I am a little hesistant about revealing the clinic's name as I don't want him to be inundated with people which may make it difficult for me to secure an appointment with him next time...lol

Will write about my experiences with him in more details in my next post.


----------



## Msahpui

Skinology,  I cant wait to hear all about your experience.....Although I have absolutely like (110%) busted my budget and I probably wouldn't be able to do anything at your clinic but it's in the same area as the clinic that I will be doing my rhino in! ....it's so easy to get caught up in the act of trying to beautify oneself. I need to get a grip and be disciplined, stick to my budget

I'm so amused that you had to pretend you didn't understand Korean. Hahaha; )

I know what you mean when you say you are worried that you might not be able to secure an appointment if you reveal the name of the clinic . It's like me not wanting to reveal the name of my favourite indie cafe for fear that it would be inundated by the masses"). I want to share my experience in hopefully a week?

  Right now I still look like a strawberry with all the scabs and my swollen forehead due to fat graft. I went to the grocery store at 3am last night to avoid the UV rays and to avoid being seen...It was such an experience. ...I should have brought my hoodies....you know how Koreans love flawless skin...you should have seen the look on the cashier's face.  She looked genuinely  sorry for me. She did point to my face and asked me stuff but I couldn't understand a single word of what she said and I just shook my head sheepishly")


----------



## Dallas101

Msahpui said:


> Skinology,  I cant wait to hear all about your experience.....Although I have absolutely like (110%) busted my budget and I probably wouldn't be able to do anything at your clinic but it's in the same area as the clinic that I will be doing my rhino in! ....it's so easy to get caught up in the act of trying to beautify oneself. I need to get a grip and be disciplined, stick to my budget
> 
> I'm so amused that you had to pretend you didn't understand Korean. Hahaha; )
> 
> I know what you mean when you say you are worried that you might not be able to secure an appointment if you reveal the name of the clinic . It's like me not wanting to reveal the name of my favourite indie cafe for fear that it would be inundated by the masses"). I want to share my experience in hopefully a week?
> 
> Right now I still look like a strawberry with all the scabs and my swollen forehead due to fat graft. I went to the grocery store at 3am last night to avoid the UV rays and to avoid being seen...It was such an experience. ...I should have brought my hoodies....you know how Koreans love flawless skin...you should have seen the look on the cashier's face.  She looked genuinely  sorry for me. She did point to my face and asked me stuff but I couldn't understand a single word of what she said and I just shook my head sheepishly")



I have some brown spots on my face (sun damage).  I wonder if they can do something about it and how much....


----------



## Susaki

Please do send me the clinic name by PM or email!!! My skin is bad, and really want to find a gd dr to deal with it((((( And thanks for sharing your experience and plz do update us! 



Skinology said:


> Msahpui, you're welcome and thanks for sharing your experience.
> After countless emails and phone calls, we (my non Korean friend and me) finally decided on a clinic.
> Actually, she was the one who found the clinic and contacted the doctor and persuaded me to go.
> 
> The clinic was located in cheongdam area but the prices are reasonable as they don't try to rip people off.
> As an experiment, I had to pretend not to understand Korean so that I can experience everything through the eyes of someone who can only speak English.
> 
> Clinic was owned by the doctor himself and he speaks fluent English as he studied in the states before. There's also a Korean translator for the Japanese and Chinese patients.
> 
> During the consultation, the doctor said that I don't need Ultherapy and that he will recommend a series of other lasers for me even though they are cheaper than Ultherapy.
> So in the end, we decided on fillers, laser for pigmentation and pores and also skincare for maintenance.
> 
> I am a little hesistant about revealing the clinic's name as I don't want him to be inundated with people which may make it difficult for me to secure an appointment with him next time...lol
> 
> Will write about my experiences with him in more details in my next post.


----------



## Skinology

Sorry for my lack of updates...too busy and tired.
Will list down a summary of the things I did each day below.

6.12 Excel-V with 2 modes, Microdermabrasion, laser toning, skin care
6.14 Laser toning for dark circle
6.16 Collagen stimulator filler injection(2 syringes)
6.17 Omnilux irradiation
6.18 Toning, Filler retouch, dural fractional laser including legato, PRP, cryocell
6.19 Omnilux, Cryocell

I am now red like a lobster but better now than earlier as I had to meet a lot of friends/family.


----------



## Susaki

Skinology said:


> Sorry for my lack of updates...too busy and tired.
> Will list down a summary of the things I did each day below.
> 
> 6.12 Excel-V with 2 modes, Microdermabrasion, laser toning, skin care
> 6.14 Laser toning for dark circle
> 6.16 Collagen stimulator filler injection(2 syringes)
> 6.17 Omnilux irradiation
> 6.18 Toning, Filler retouch, dural fractional laser including legato, PRP, cryocell
> 6.19 Omnilux, Cryocell
> 
> I am now red like a lobster but better now than earlier as I had to meet a lot of friends/family.



Hope u best recovery, omg tht much a lot treatments in 6 days, now all done, and no nd to do the treatment again??? 

u do PRP for the whole face?? and how long fot the downtime??


----------



## Skinology

Susaki, the doctor wanted me to go to his clinic everyday so that he can check on my progress and spread out his treatment. 
Initially, I was to go once every 2 days but everytime before I leave his clinic, he would say "Please come tomorrow okay?"
I'd paid for everything upfront so it's not as if he gets to earn more by asking me to visit his clinic everyday.
Downtime for the laser treatment? Well, your face will be tender and red but other than that, you can still do whatever you want.


----------



## milkychoco

I think I read something here about a treatment for reducing the oiliness of the nose? Is it for pore refinement?


----------



## sassystoney

Hi skiology,  can you pm me the clinic that you did your treatments. And how much you have spent in total. Thank you very much!!



Skinology said:


> Msahpui, you're welcome and thanks for sharing your experience.
> After countless emails and phone calls, we (my non Korean friend and me) finally decided on a clinic.
> Actually, she was the one who found the clinic and contacted the doctor and persuaded me to go.
> 
> The clinic was located in cheongdam area but the prices are reasonable as they don't try to rip people off.
> As an experiment, I had to pretend not to understand Korean so that I can experience everything through the eyes of someone who can only speak English.
> 
> Clinic was owned by the doctor himself and he speaks fluent English as he studied in the states before. There's also a Korean translator for the Japanese and Chinese patients.
> 
> During the consultation, the doctor said that I don't need Ultherapy and that he will recommend a series of other lasers for me even though they are cheaper than Ultherapy.
> So in the end, we decided on fillers, laser for pigmentation and pores and also skincare for maintenance.
> 
> I am a little hesistant about revealing the clinic's name as I don't want him to be inundated with people which may make it difficult for me to secure an appointment with him next time...lol
> 
> Will write about my experiences with him in more details in my next post.


----------



## Susaki

Skinology said:


> Susaki, the doctor wanted me to go to his clinic everyday so that he can check on my progress and spread out his treatment.
> Initially, I was to go once every 2 days but everytime before I leave his clinic, he would say "Please come tomorrow okay?"
> I'd paid for everything upfront so it's not as if he gets to earn more by asking me to visit his clinic everyday.
> Downtime for the laser treatment? Well, your face will be tender and red but other than that, you can still do whatever you want.



Omg ur dr is so gd, i have laser treatment in my home country, however, the downtime is a mth...... at least a week cant make up, and many needle holes, however, i dunno the exact name of tht laser. After tht laser, my acne scar seems better but not fully recover.

Plz do pm me after 10 post, i want the dr name and clinic too as i will be in korea in nov for 3 weeks, hope can do some skin treatment too. Thanks


----------



## oronic

Hi all, thanks for sharing so far 

I have a question and I hope to get some help from all of you here. There is small dent between my right cheek and nose due to an isolated acne scar in the past. Refer to the pic. What is the procedure that I should undergo to smoothen out this dent? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sassystoney

Hi Skinology, currently I'm in seoul and would like to consult your doctor. Possible to email me his contact to me at sassystoney@hotmail.com? Greatly appreciated.  



Skinology said:


> Susaki, the doctor wanted me to go to his clinic everyday so that he can check on my progress and spread out his treatment.
> Initially, I was to go once every 2 days but everytime before I leave his clinic, he would say "Please come tomorrow okay?"
> I'd paid for everything upfront so it's not as if he gets to earn more by asking me to visit his clinic everyday.
> Downtime for the laser treatment? Well, your face will be tender and red but other than that, you can still do whatever you want.


----------



## Skinology

> Hi Skinology, currently I'm in seoul and would like to consult your doctor. Possible to email me his contact to me at sassystoney@hotmail.com? Greatly appreciated.



Hi sassystoney,

I'd emailed you.


----------



## Skinology

milkychoco said:


> I think I read something here about a treatment for reducing the oiliness of the nose? Is it for pore refinement?



Yes, it's pore refinement.


----------



## Susaki

Skinology said:


> Hi sassystoney,
> 
> I'd emailed you.



Please email me too: eva.kwong@yahoo.com.hk
Thanks!!!


----------



## mjkmjk

Its best to go to clinics that have the prices shown on the site, that way you know that you're not getting ripped off. Some popular clinics among locals are you&i, the dream skin (sites are in korean only  http://gn.uni114.co.kr/new/index.asp
thedreamskin1.tistory.com/
I've personally been to soo clinic and JL plastic surgery for eyelids
I plan to go to soo clinic again on my next trip to korea


----------



## Skinology

mjkmjk said:


> Its best to go to clinics that have the prices shown on the site, that way you know that you're not getting ripped off. Some popular clinics among locals are you&i, the dream skin (sites are in korean only  http://gn.uni114.co.kr/new/index.asp
> thedreamskin1.tistory.com/
> I've personally been to soo clinic and JL plastic surgery for eyelids
> I plan to go to soo clinic again on my next trip to korea



I agree with you that clinics should have a price list so that people will have a rough guide of the prices but you will find that almost all clinics don't state prices of the services they offer.

When I asked my doctor for the reason, he said patients may not know what's best for their skin but will come in demanding to have so and so treatment because of the price although it may not be what's suitable or recommended for their skin.

But me feels that most clinics do this so that consumers cannot compare prices.
Anyway, not all famous and popular clinics are good and vice versa.


----------



## doublezz

Hello peeps!

Im in seoul right now and just went for a consultation, for pore reduction on my face. fyi just did rhinoplasty last thursday.

Treatment they recommended was Laser & PRP... but the thing is i have to be on general anesthesia they did say is going to be a short treatment like 10/15mins.

Isit normal to go on GA? 

The price is pretty costly 2.5million won... for 2 times (including everything, mask/moisturizes, treatment, etc..)


----------



## sassystoney

Hi,

I just went to the clinic that you have given me earlier. Dr Park quoted me around USD$2000 for Excel-V, Affinite, Fractional Laser and some chemical peeling for my freckles, acne marks, skin tags and wrinkles. Treatment will 2 times per week for 4 weeks. 

Can someone advise me if they are charging me reasonable? And can please advise me how is your condition now? I have read reviews that it's not adviseable to do fractional laser as it will damaged your skin. I can't decide if I should go ahead with the treatments. Please give me some advise. Thank you!




Skinology said:


> I agree with you that clinics should have a price list so that people will have a rough guide of the prices but you will find that almost all clinics don't state prices of the services they offer.
> 
> When I asked my doctor for the reason, he said patients may not know what's best for their skin but will come in demanding to have so and so treatment because of the price although it may not be what's suitable or recommended for their skin.
> 
> But me feels that most clinics do this so that consumers cannot compare prices.
> Anyway, not all famous and popular clinics are good and vice versa.


----------



## Skinology

doublezz said:


> Hello peeps!
> 
> Im in seoul right now and just went for a consultation, for pore reduction on my face. fyi just did rhinoplasty last thursday.
> 
> Treatment they recommended was Laser & PRP... but the thing is i have to be on general anesthesia they did say is going to be a short treatment like 10/15mins.
> 
> Isit normal to go on GA?
> 
> The price is pretty costly 2.5million won... for 2 times (including everything, mask/moisturizes, treatment, etc..)



It's absolutely NOT normal to be on GA for simple aesthetic treatments!
Although extremely rare, GA can result in death and I don't know what kind of doctor will actually recommend that to his patients.

Even local anesthesia is not recommended...numbing cream will suffice for most.


----------



## Skinology

sassystoney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just went to the clinic that you have given me earlier. Dr Park quoted me around USD$2000 for Excel-V, Affinite, Fractional Laser and some chemical peeling for my freckles, acne marks, skin tags and wrinkles. Treatment will 2 times per week for 4 weeks.
> 
> Can someone advise me if they are charging me reasonable? And can please advise me how is your condition now? I have read reviews that it's not adviseable to do fractional laser as it will damaged your skin. I can't decide if I should go ahead with the treatments. Please give me some advise. Thank you!



I had Excel-V and Legato (some kind of fractional laser) but what is Affinite?
Treatment 2 times a week for 4 weeks means a total of 8 treatments. 
$250 per treatment...is that expensive for you? (It's a genuine question, not trying to be condescending).

There are many dermatologists in Seoul but most only speak Korean.
If they have a translator there, they may be paid commission per patient and in the case of Maylin, they may as well be committing robbery.

Do you trust the doctor, did he make you feel comfortable? 
These are personal questions that I can't answer for you...but in my case, I trust him and entrusted my face to him 

After fractional laser, my face was very red, raw and had tiny scabs on the second day.
Now, my face is smoother, brighter and all the scabs are gone.


----------



## sassystoney

Hi Skinology,

I have checked online and managed to found this video on Youtube about Affinite in Korean but there is an explanation in English under 'About'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw93vRwH3_w

Here is another video i found too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40CH_o0w_PY

I guess this is the latest techonolgy for anti aging with healing concept.  
Perhaps i will just go ahead with Doctor Park for the treatment. 

Will update you guys soon!




Skinology said:


> I had Excel-V and Legato (some kind of fractional laser) but what is Affinite?
> Treatment 2 times a week for 4 weeks means a total of 8 treatments.
> $250 per treatment...is that expensive for you? (It's a genuine question, not trying to be condescending).
> 
> There are many dermatologists in Seoul but most only speak Korean.
> If they have a translator there, they may be paid commission per patient and in the case of Maylin, they may as well be committing robbery.
> 
> Do you trust the doctor, did he make you feel comfortable?
> These are personal questions that I can't answer for you...but in my case, I trust him and entrusted my face to him
> 
> After fractional laser, my face was very red, raw and had tiny scabs on the second day.
> Now, my face is smoother, brighter and all the scabs are gone.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Skinology said:


> Yes, it's pore refinement.


Hi skinology
Ur posts have given me hope. I ran into this forum by sheer coincidence and i cant believe how much i am learning.  I have been suffering with bad skin... Mainly dark sun spots and melasma for years... I am planning to visit seoul in the future... Maybe your doctor can finally help me. Can you please send me his info? Do you have kakao? Please send info to " notech."  I can give you my email if better for you. Thank you.


----------



## Scaredsilly

Dallas101 said:


> I have some brown spots on my face (sun damage).  I wonder if they can do something about it and how much....


Hi dallas101. I seem to have same issues on my face. Were you able to find a good treatment? If so would you mind sharing where that was?


----------



## popcorndreams

Scaredsilly said:


> Hi dallas101. I seem to have same issues on my face. Were you able to find a good treatment? If so would you mind sharing where that was?



I would also like to know. I have some sun damage that I would like to treat


----------



## aprilkwan

Hi Skinology


Skinology said:


> Hi sassystoney,
> 
> 
> I'd emailed you.



Hope you have seen my post. Im not able to PM anyone yet  could you pm me the clinic email at jiewei.kwan@gmail.com? Any laser to remove redness around the nose? i really dislike my nose looking like that!

May i know why do you need fractional laser? I have congested pores but it doesn't make me break out. Just a lot of tiny blackheads. I am not really sure what should i do for this kind of problem even after reading quite a few pages.

Anyone heard of this? http://www.cleanupskin.com


----------



## Birdyblue

Hello everyone, sorry for jumping in on this thread; please let me know if I should post in a different thread or start a whole new thread altogether. 

Does anyone have experience with mole removal in Korea? I would like to get recommendations for a reputable clinic. I keep reading about mole removals costing 10,000 won per mole and can go up to 30,000 for bigger moles. I want to get this done before I leave Korea in two weeks. 

I contacted the Korean Medical Tourism Center and they gave me contact information for three clinics. I looked through their websites and selected one. I contacted them through KakaoTalk and made an appointment. Well, I had my appointment today and they quoted me 149,000 for two moles! These are small and standard moles, nothing special about them. The doctor just looked at them for a few seconds and that was it. I declined because it was too expensive.  Maybe the price is high because it's a big medical "hospital" in Gangnam. I don't mind paying more for good quality, but 149,000 seems inflated. So now I would like to get a second opinion.

I've searched on Google and read many blogs about other people's experiences but none of them had information on which clinic they visited, and/or the blogs are really old and out of date.  I keep seeing the usual clinics get recommended (Teng Teng, Wooskin, Hsu, The Leaders...) for general dermatology, but not specifically for removing moles. I think I prefer to go to a much smaller but reputable clinic. The place I visited today is similar to those ones I just listed. The clinic was more like a hospital and the people in the waiting room were having tattoos removed or other more serious skin issues. So I felt kind of silly being there for 2 small moles. 

If you've had experience with mole removal in Korea, please let me know about your experience. Or even if you haven't done the procedure, I'd love to hear your insights. Thank you!!


----------



## summerwing

Hi doublezz

It was normal to have GA for PRP treatment you can Ho YouTube search under PRP doc will inject all over your face after treatment you will able to see the needles mark on it with GA u will definitely feel pain. I personally did it for 3 times in seoul n the GA is the lower dose u need not worry too much. BTW I pay 500,000 won per treatment.


----------



## summerwing

Hi scaredsilly 
You must find a good doc to treat melasma conditions u need to be very carfeul on laser treatment it take times to treat it and normally doc will recommend quality switch laser with low voltage treatment


----------



## summerwing

Hi oronic
For acne scar CO2 treatment is the best for my experience.


----------



## Scaredsilly

summerwing said:


> Hi scaredsilly
> You must find a good doc to treat melasma conditions u need to be very carfeul on laser treatment it take times to treat it and normally doc will recommend quality switch laser with low voltage treatment


Thanks. U r so knowledgeable about various skin conditions. Finding a good doc is the problem. There r so many to choose from. Seoul is the Mecca for vanity... Lol


----------



## summerwing

Hi sacressilly 
Because I personally have ance and pores issues before therefore I did research before and have try co2 prp and switch laser so I understand base on my own review of knowledge


----------



## carole11x

Hi, 
why do they advise to do dermatology work before plastic surgery for those of you are wanting to do ps there too


----------



## summerwing

Because the recovery period is long (months) depend on different surgery n after ps u will tend to worry here n there if the dermatology will touch your surgery around therefore do before is the best


----------



## kkim120

summerwing said:


> Hi oronic
> For acne scar CO2 treatment is the best for my experience.


But isn't the recover for CO2 resurfacing a few weeks long? Man, why is beauty such a pain.


----------



## gernic

Hi Birdyblue, 

Mole removal are done at dermatology clinic or &#54588;&#48512;&#44284;... Yes it's about 10k won per mole... Have not done it personally but enquired it at a local clinic.  

I had wanted to do IPL at Woo Skin but the Dr was hones to say unless I continue back home for few more treatment, I will not see result. He recommended facial at their clinic...


----------



## aprilkwan

Any laser for hair removal in korea that is cheap n good? I tried pm alot of clinics and they weren't cheap except for this IAAN clinic. 

Hi gernic 10k won means only $10 dollars? where is it? Do they provide laser for hair.

I also read that it hurts doing the laser but I have done for my underarm. It is KPL but it doesn't hurt. curious why is laser more painful.  I thought the technology of using laser is better n we should experience lesser pain. hmm.


----------



## Wacchi

Skinology, how do you like your results so far?

And I would really love, love, loooove to know which clinic you went to.
Would you please tell me? (tiphona@yahoo.de)


----------



## kkim120

aprilkwan said:


> Any laser for hair removal in korea that is cheap n good? I tried pm alot of clinics and they weren't cheap except for this IAAN clinic.
> 
> Hi gernic 10k won means only $10 dollars? where is it? Do they provide laser for hair.
> 
> I also read that it hurts doing the laser but I have done for my underarm. It is KPL but it doesn't hurt. curious why is laser more painful.  I thought the technology of using laser is better n we should experience lesser pain. hmm.


I've had laser hair removal. It takes several sessions over a period of months/year to get all of your hair removed. Unless you plan on going back every few months, I don't know if you'd want to get it done in Korea...


----------



## kkim120

From my research, it seems like you have to get multiple treatments to get rid of acne. Has anyone had permanent/long-lasting results with just one treatment? What did you get done?


----------



## Skinology

kkim120 said:


> From my research, it seems like you have to get multiple treatments to get rid of acne. Has anyone had permanent/long-lasting results with just one treatment? What did you get done?



You won't see obvious results in just one treatment for acne.
I'd consulted many dermatologists regarding this on behalf of my friend and none can promise a marked improvement in just one treatment.


----------



## Wacchi

Is it the same with blackhead treatments? 

Aaand I don't mean to be annoying ... but would you tell me the name of your clinic, Skinology? >__< (My e-mail address is some posts above.) I wish I could pm you already. *le sigh*


----------



## kkim120

Skinology said:


> You won't see obvious results in just one treatment for acne.
> I'd consulted many dermatologists regarding this on behalf of my friend and none can promise a marked improvement in just one treatment.


That's what I thought. So I guess it doesn't if I get one treatment in Korea since there would be no lasting effect. I'm thinking about getting skin treatments locally instead... How many do you think I'll need to get rid of acne forever?


----------



## Kaenal

Why Korea is popular for plastic surgery


----------



## gernic

Hi aprilkwan, its at a local clinic in Sanbon Area (1hr away from Hongik).. It is just a targeted mole removal and not laser treatment for the whole face...

For those who are thinking of doing Laser Treatment Yag laser (no downtime) or even IPL for pore refinement, acne and skin brightening, melasma, it will take a few treatment to see result..

Unless you are staying in korean, there is no way with 1 treatment and you can see result. Unless its Thermage which is an expensive treatment.


----------



## ngalaxiee

Anyone done PRP before?


----------



## proudman

Hi. This message is for anyone that has a decent amount of knowledge on pricing and foreign friendly skin clinics in Korea.

First off, I'm a guy and am a little reluctant in going in. But I got a scar on my forehead from a deep scratch about 10 weeks ago. It healed dark because I didn't take care of it. My now ex-girlfriend suggested that I could always go get it lasered off. It's really not that big, but I notice it. So, I just assume take it off.

Also, I guess I could take off a few of the larger sunspots that the Florida sun has put on my face over the years. 

All in all, it seems like very minor and minimal work. Just curious on what I could expect to pay, and I guess more importantly, what are some good clinics that won't try to rake me over the coals?

Any info would be grately appreciated!


----------



## flyxdance

Skinology said:


> I had Excel-V and Legato (some kind of fractional laser) but what is Affinite?
> Treatment 2 times a week for 4 weeks means a total of 8 treatments.
> $250 per treatment...is that expensive for you? (It's a genuine question, not trying to be condescending).
> 
> There are many dermatologists in Seoul but most only speak Korean.
> If they have a translator there, they may be paid commission per patient and in the case of Maylin, they may as well be committing robbery.
> 
> Do you trust the doctor, did he make you feel comfortable?
> These are personal questions that I can't answer for you...but in my case, I trust him and entrusted my face to him
> 
> After fractional laser, my face was very red, raw and had tiny scabs on the second day.
> Now, my face is smoother, brighter and all the scabs are gone.



Hi Skinology, can u kindly email me the clinic details to ironycandy84@yahoo.com.sg?

I'll like to do some aesthetic treatment and knowing zero korean, i hope not to get fleeced by clinics, and will like your recommended clinic. thanks and i really appreciate it


----------



## aprilkwan

I hope it's okay to post this qn because it's not really related to having good skin.

I have darker upper lip color n I want to lighten my lip color. anyone knows if they are able to do that? does whitening drips lighten one's lip color? I have read across alot of US sites that use bleaching agent n leave them with uneven spots. I don't want to risk having uglier lips. For now is just concealer.


----------



## wishingstar

aprilkwan said:


> Any laser for hair removal in korea that is cheap n good? I tried pm alot of clinics and they weren't cheap except for this IAAN clinic.
> 
> Hi gernic 10k won means only $10 dollars? where is it? Do they provide laser for hair.
> 
> I also read that it hurts doing the laser but I have done for my underarm. It is KPL but it doesn't hurt. curious why is laser more painful.  I thought the technology of using laser is better n we should experience lesser pain. hmm.


I messaged IAAN last time I was in Korea, but they said they actually don't do laser hair removal (weird) - wonder if I got the right IAAN?  I had originally seen on their website that it was super cheap, too.

Would love to hear where others get budget friendly but effective laser hair removal in Korea also!

I've actually had laser hair removal on my upper lip about 4x by now, but there's still hair there.


----------



## mummymm

Avoid HU SHU, I went in for consultation , they ask for 20,000 won. I thought its one of the best skin clinic, intending to do my skin care whilst  in Korea for a month, quite convinced I will do it all there. 

Gosh, I am led to see a very very young doctor who very simply list the skin care solutions they have , acculift ulthera thermage etc nothing I do not know of reading from the website . Followed by the consultant quoting my sky rocketing price comparable to the price on Hong Kong or NYC.


----------



## aprilkwan

mummymm said:


> Avoid HU SHU, I went in for consultation , they ask for 20,000 won. I thought its one of the best skin clinic, intending to do my skin care whilst  in Korea for a month, quite convinced I will do it all there.
> 
> Gosh, I am led to see a very very young doctor who very simply list the skin care solutions they have , acculift ulthera thermage etc nothing I do not know of reading from the website . Followed by the consultant quoting my sky rocketing price comparable to the price on Hong Kong or NYC.



I wanted to go Hushu too. But i am looking for backup plan if things don't go my way like what you have experienced. They replied me on whitening IV drip at 110000 won which I thought was reasonable. They also have laser toning 200000 won. How much are they charging you for their treatments?


----------



## aprilkwan

wishingstar said:


> I messaged IAAN last time I was in Korea, but they said they actually don't do laser hair removal (weird) - wonder if I got the right IAAN?  I had originally seen on their website that it was super cheap, too.
> 
> Would love to hear where others get budget friendly but effective laser hair removal in Korea also!
> 
> I've actually had laser hair removal on my upper lip about 4x by now, but there's still hair there.



the prices are in USD. I emailed them they did reply me they have it. It is this website
http://iaanclinic.com/jemocenter_english.htm

anyone tried kmhglobal or medical curator? they help you source for clinics in korea and help you to do translation and accompany you during your treatments.


----------



## Jacaranda

Should I do skin treatments first or cheekbone reduction?


----------



## wishingstar

Has anyone tried doing skin stuff at Chungdam U? I saw a before after on another thread before that looked pretty good


----------



## davincci

Hus-Hu is a total rip-off. It's 60% more expensive than doing in my own country. Here's their quote.

Thermage:
-300lines: 3,500,000KRW
-400lines: 4,500,000KRW
-600lines: 6,000,000KRW
-900lines: 8,000,000KRW

Ulthera:
300shots: 3,500,000KRW
400shots: 4,500,000KRW
600shots: 6,000,000KRW
800shots: 7,000,000KRW
900shots: 8,000,000KRW


----------



## summerwing

Hi davincci

 		 		I personal think why Hus-Hu was expensive was because they are mainly service foreigner.


----------



## summerwing

wishingstar said:


> Has anyone tried doing skin stuff at Chungdam U? I saw a before after on another thread before that looked pretty good


hi wishingstar 

My friends have try Chungdam U and they like the result for skin treatment.


----------



## summerwing

proudman said:


> Hi. This message is for anyone that has a decent amount of knowledge on pricing and foreign friendly skin clinics in Korea.
> 
> First off, I'm a guy and am a little reluctant in going in. But I got a scar on my forehead from a deep scratch about 10 weeks ago. It healed dark because I didn't take care of it. My now ex-girlfriend suggested that I could always go get it lasered off. It's really not that big, but I notice it. So, I just assume take it off.
> 
> Also, I guess I could take off a few of the larger sunspots that the Florida sun has put on my face over the years.
> 
> All in all, it seems like very minor and minimal work. Just curious on what I could expect to pay, and I guess more importantly, what are some good clinics that won't try to rake me over the coals?
> 
> Any info would be grately appreciated!


hi proudman 

I have blur scar btw 2rd to 3rd degree have consult dr on what treatment most of them tell me nothing can be done to lighten the scar. But recently i give a try on co2 laser i was surprise to see the result was good 1st treatment, now I'm on the 3rd and loving the result will continues to do to achieve my idea skin tone.


----------



## Riel

You all provide a breadth of knowledge...thank you! I've read through this forum carefully but couldn't quite find a treatment that would be suitable for my issue. I have overall good skin (mostly thanks to acne medication) but I have fine lines right below my eyes...most likely from sun damage.  Could anyone suggest to me an appropriate treatment? Personal experiences are welcome! I was curious about Thermage but I don't personally know anyone who has tried it and the reviews I've read online are very mixed. Thank you in advance!


----------



## davincci

HELP NEEDED... I received quote from Wooskin: 

Fractional laser : 800,000won 
RF : 600,000won 
Neck+jaw Ulthera : 100,000won

How come Ulthera is that cheap?? I thought it should be more $$ than the other 2 treatments......? Confused....


----------



## K Couture

i dunno what ulthera is but r u sure there's not one extra zero they forgot to add? lol


----------



## davincci

K Couture said:


> i dunno what ulthera is but r u sure there's not one extra zero they forgot to add? lol


 
HAHAHAHHA you are so right! They come back saying should be 1m won 

Pretty good price i think.


----------



## summerwing

summerwing said:


> hi proudman
> 
> I have blur scar btw 2rd to 3rd degree have consult dr on what treatment most of them tell me nothing can be done to lighten the scar. But recently i give a try on co2 laser i was surprise to see the result was good 1st treatment, now I'm on the 3rd and loving the result will continues to do to achieve my idea skin tone.


typo error is burn scar not blur


----------



## Skinology

Jacaranda said:


> Should I do skin treatments first or cheekbone reduction?



Surgery before any skin treatments or you could ask your plastic surgeon for his opinion.


----------



## chingutee

Skinology said:


> Surgery before any skin treatments or you could ask your plastic surgeon for his opinion.




Hi. I'm hoping that you still come around here -- would you mind  emailing me about that skincare clinic you mentioned earlier in this  thread? I'll be moving to S. Korea at the beginning of next year, and  I'm already on the hunt for a good dermatological clinic to take the  place of my current one. I would really appreciate the help.

Email: schrodingersspy@gmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## Plasticaddict

Hi, anyone tried Teng Teng skin clinic? Saw a lot of good reviews in the net. 

I've been to seoul 3 times, and I always do laser 2nd wk of ps.  The pain is quite unbearable, cos the face is usually more sensitive after the ps. This might sound silly, but is it recommended to do before or after the ps? Or both is fine as well?


----------



## darwingrey

I had a mole removal and laser treatment (Excel V) at Leaders Clinic in Dogok, Seoul. 
There's an English-speaking coordinator and doctor who explained all the different options very thoroughly. There were no side-effects and the procedure wasn't painful thanks to the calming treatment I got as part of their service. Highly recommended + consultation is only 5,000won which is so much cheaper compared to the others I went!

They also produce their own makeup line and the masks are amazing (blueberry one is the best!!) 

Leaders Clinic: http://www.beautyleader.co.kr/
Tel Leader's (Dogok): 02)575-2300


----------



## aprilkwan

darwingrey said:


> I had a mole removal and laser treatment (Excel V) at Leaders Clinic in Dogok, Seoul.
> There's an English-speaking coordinator and doctor who explained all the different options very thoroughly. There were no side-effects and the procedure wasn't painful thanks to the calming treatment I got as part of their service. Highly recommended + consultation is only 5,000won which is so much cheaper compared to the others I went!
> 
> They also produce their own makeup line and the masks are amazing (blueberry one is the best!!)
> 
> Leaders Clinic: http://www.beautyleader.co.kr/
> Tel Leader's (Dogok): 02)575-2300



Hi Darwingrey

Thats nice to hear! May i know what did you do your Excel V for and how much did you pay for? 

Is there any email that I can make enquiries with English?


----------



## BlancNoire

I would like to get some facial nevi (moles) removed and maybe something for the dark spots left by my blackheads. Any recs for somewhere I can get it done cheaply ?


----------



## iixpenguin

Trishsul said:


> Hi all, are there anybody else who wants to share their experience with skin clinics in Korea? I don't have any problems with my skin, just want a smooth and translucent skin like all the Korean girls... Any advise beside those clinics mentioned??



Hey, there is this skin clinic called Renewme (http://rnmeskin.net/) in Seoul. They have 4 or 5 branches I think. If you call them, you can request an English translator to come to the clinic and be with you during the consultation and during the procedure. Or over the phone... recently a Singaporean friend did the translation thing via phone. Super helpful!
They do good cosmetic skin care as well as acne and pigmentation and all the normal stuff 
Hope this helps!


----------



## iixpenguin

Hey, there is this skin clinic called Renewme (http://rnmeskin.net/) in Seoul. They have 4 or 5 branches I think. If you call them, you can request an English translator to come to the clinic and be with you during the consultation and during the procedure. Or over the phone... recently a Singaporean friend did the translation thing via phone. Super helpful!
They do good cosmetic skin care as well as acne and pigmentation and all the normal stuff 
Hope this helps!


----------



## armyplace

Hi everyone,

I'm heading to Korea, Seoul early next year and since I'm there I'll want to do some good skin care treatments as I have quite a lot of ache scars. This thread is wonderful and I'll steer clear of the places that seem to be overcharging! 

I've done some initial research and was considering Dreamskin and Leader which had some good reviews but after doing more digging found another one called CNP (http://www.cnpskin.com/eng/) 

Does anyone have any experience with CNP, are they reasonable with prices?


----------



## isabelle89

Any clinic that provide whitening injection service ?


----------



## inlusio

I wonder how those of you are thinking of doing treatment for acne scarring is going to do it in Korea. You need 3 treatments of laser usually combined with other treatments and spaced at least 3-4 weeks apart to see any results  unless you are prepared to stay there for more than 2 months.


----------



## iixpenguin

isabelle89 said:


> Any clinic that provide whitening injection service ?



Hi, Renewme Skin Clinic has whitening injections. They have a one-time treatment for whitening but their Korean site has WAY more procedures that they don't advertise to foreigners because it's not popular. But as you know, Koreans love white skin so obviously they have a lot of things going on in that department.

http://rnmeskin.net/clinic4/clinic4_01.htm?num=1
That's the whitening page but they have a lot more on the Korean site. You can call and ask, they have an English translator too.


----------



## isabelle89

iixpenguin said:


> Hi, Renewme Skin Clinic has whitening injections. They have a one-time treatment for whitening but their Korean site has WAY more procedures that they don't advertise to foreigners because it's not popular. But as you know, Koreans love white skin so obviously they have a lot of things going on in that department.
> 
> http://rnmeskin.net/clinic4/clinic4_01.htm?num=1
> That's the whitening page but they have a lot more on the Korean site. You can call and ask, they have an English translator too.



Thanks  I'll kakao them about the price ,hopefully they don't quote me ridiculous exxy price.HAHA


----------



## chingutee

inlusio said:


> I wonder how those of you are thinking of doing treatment for acne scarring is going to do it in Korea. You need 3 treatments of laser usually combined with other treatments and spaced at least 3-4 weeks apart to see any results  unless you are prepared to stay there for more than 2 months.


For me personally, I'll be living and working in Korea for a few years.


----------



## armyplace

Hello all!

I contacted Renewme skin clinic and got the following quote. Can anyone comment on the procedure and the pricing?


Thanks for your inquiry. We would be happy to assist you today.
Judging from your photo, it appears you would need to receive treatment for your acne scars and marks.
If you are staying for 8 days, we recommend:

1st day - Fractional Mosaic Laser + High frequency INNOfill + DOT filling + rejuvenating laser

6/7 days after - Excel V laser + Gold Laser Toning + Cryocell + rejuvenating laser

Here is our webpage concerning acne treatment:
http://rnmeskin.net/clinic6/clinic6_02.htm?num=2

You can find more details about each procedure and equipment used.
If you have the chatting app \'Line\' or \'Kakao Talk\' please add \'Skin0075\' for instant consultation.
For 2 treatments, the total price is 3,000,000 KRW (cash only, VAT not include! d).

Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## darwingrey

aprilkwan said:


> Hi Darwingrey
> 
> Thats nice to hear! May i know what did you do your Excel V for and how much did you pay for?
> 
> Is there any email that I can make enquiries with English?


Hi aprilkwan,

I paid 1,200,000 KRW for two treatments (VAT not included). 
I know that the basic is 3 treatments but I had to leave the country before then.
But they constantly have ongoing deals and tend to offer extra facials  
There's an English speaking coordinator: leaders.tatiana@gmail.com or contact through the main number: 02)575-2300 and ask for Tatiana.

Best of luck!


----------



## aanjz

Hi, I will be in Seoul from 5-Dec to 16-Dec for cosmetic surgery and was wondering if anyone else will be there at the same time? I will be going by myself and was hoping to meet up with someone who is also planning on having surgery. Would be nice to have company in a foreign country. =)


----------



## K Couture

Emanuel37 said:


> "Oracle Skin Clinic" has largest number of local branches in Korea and have good reputation in skin treatment. You must try it


yesh there's like 7 branches or something. I just went in to get laser hair removal today. As most of us here are foreigners, u really have to bargain hard because they will try to sell you either a package price or a higher single session price. I pretty much knocked mine down for full legs and under arms for 100 000 won. Initial they quoted me was 200 000! 

PS: the laser they use here is the pulse laser which requires the cold gel. I was wondering why they didn't require me to wear goggles. But it was fine as it wasn't the kind they use in Australia or the US where its spot targetting and causing a red flash.


----------



## iixpenguin

K Couture said:


> yesh there's like 7 branches or something. I just went in to get laser hair removal today. As most of us here are foreigners, u really have to bargain hard because they will try to sell you either a package price or a higher single session price. I pretty much knocked mine down for full legs and under arms for 100 000 won. Initial they quoted me was 200 000!
> 
> PS: the laser they use here is the pulse laser which requires the cold gel. I was wondering why they didn't require me to wear goggles. But it was fine as it wasn't the kind they use in Australia or the US where its spot targetting and causing a red flash.



Wow, props to you for the successful bargaining!! How did you do it? xD


----------



## K Couture

i turned into an ahjumma LOL LOL. nah i just said cos mine is just a touch up, if u want foreigner to come to oracle u have to understand that we are only here once in a while and packages don't work for us. So u will just lose a customer if u refuse to budge.


----------



## Unhappy

.


----------



## skinnypig

Anyone know what kind of treatment I can get for an upraised mole about 3mm in diameter? Can I get it frozen off or lasered? I don't exactly want to cut it out because that will leave a bigger scar than the mole itself.

The mole is about half a cm below my bottom lip to the right


----------



## hopefulbliss

Does anyone know the email address of Magic Dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/)? I've looked everywhere and I can't call them because I can't speak Korean.


----------



## inlusio

hopefulbliss said:


> Does anyone know the email address of Magic Dermatology (http://www.emagicskin.com/)? I've looked everywhere and I can't call them because I can't speak Korean.



Your best bet is to try and use the online forum and with the help of an online translation site. Many clinics do not have an email add on their website.


----------



## iixpenguin

skinnypig said:


> Anyone know what kind of treatment I can get for an upraised mole about 3mm in diameter? Can I get it frozen off or lasered? I don't exactly want to cut it out because that will leave a bigger scar than the mole itself.
> 
> The mole is about half a cm below my bottom lip to the right



My mom had a bunch of warts on her face, probably bigger than the mole you described and she got them all lasered off (the kind you get as you get older?). But it might depend... usually you can just send in a picture online and they recommend a treatment and initial price. Best if you can visit in person though...

The only skin clinic I ever went to was Renewme which was a little while back, I haven't been to others so I don't know how this place is compared to other clinics (if anyone has more reviews...).... but it was really clean and professional and they have good services even after treatment. There's also an English speaker always available (even when u call) which is always a plus


----------



## vanitygirl09

Would anyone know or have experience in treatment for a dent scar? I had chicken pox pretty old in life and have a scar on my face that's a bit dent. It's not too bad now but would still like to take it off considering its my face. 

Thanks


----------



## K Couture

fraxel! i just did it a few days ago, it really helps. I used mine for shrinking my pores. But fraxel also helps with acne scarring


----------



## skinnypig

iixpenguin said:


> My mom had a bunch of warts on her face, probably bigger than the mole you described and she got them all lasered off (the kind you get as you get older?). But it might depend... usually you can just send in a picture online and they recommend a treatment and initial price. Best if you can visit in person though...
> 
> The only skin clinic I ever went to was Renewme which was a little while back, I haven't been to others so I don't know how this place is compared to other clinics (if anyone has more reviews...).... but it was really clean and professional and they have good services even after treatment. There's also an English speaker always available (even when u call) which is always a plus



Thank you 
I managed to do a little research on some Japanese PS clinics (since I can understand a bit) and managed to find out most clinics use CO2 laser to remove moles and warts. Apparently it leaves a little 'dent' where the mole is after a few days of treatment but then gradually fills back in (I don't know how to explain it well... haha). I'm just scared that the mole will grow back because I've heard stories where the 'roots' of the mole (mainly upraised ones) don't get destroyed completely making the mole grow back but smaller in appearance or something :/


----------



## hopefulbliss

I'm hoping to perform some skincare procedures to get rid of my acne scars and smooth out enlarged pores, I emailed Hus Hu Skin and they recommended fraxel dual and other procedures but I'm only going to Seoul for 3 weeks and most probably require several sessions with 3-4 weeks of in between recovery time. 

Do you guys think its a waste to just get 1 (or max 2) sessions done, since the results probably won't show (she quoted fraxel $900/session!) Or is there anyone who has done or knows of any procedures that can improve acne scars/pores that can be done within 3 weeks? Much thanks!


----------



## K Couture

i had my fraxel done last week and i can notice my pores have shrunk already after only one treatment for me. btw 900 for fraxel is tad expensive unless ure doing the whole face. If you just want to target certain problem areas then it should be considerably less. the oracle clinic is actually quite cheap for skin treatments so u might want to look into it. You can also select your dermatologist based on the number of stars on their employee board! Its basically a board where patients stick stars next to the employee's name according to level of service.


----------



## hopefulbliss

K Couture said:


> i had my fraxel done last week and i can notice my pores have shrunk already after only one treatment for me. btw 900 for fraxel is tad expensive unless ure doing the whole face. If you just want to target certain problem areas then it should be considerably less. the oracle clinic is actually quite cheap for skin treatments so u might want to look into it. You can also select your dermatologist based on the number of stars on their employee board! Its basically a board where patients stick stars next to the employee's name according to level of service.


Thanks K Couture, i'll look into it!!


----------



## Unhappy

Dr. Kyung-Ho Park who works at DREAM Dermatology & Laser is absolutely the best. He was very kind to me when I was going through traumatic surgery results from another doctor. The doctor's english is perfect, and he is highly skilled. He has surgeon's hands and a very delicate touch. His receptionist only knows a little english, but is able to schedule appointments and give some estimates. His prices are very reasonable and less than many other clinics in Gangnam. I had laser treatment in many areas including eyes. He explains why some treatments are better for you than others, and does not try to sell you additional procedures that might not be beneficial. My skin looks much better.

The office is located at Kukdong Sports Building 
152 Apkudong-Ro , Gangnam-gu, Seoul, Korea
Phone 82-2-546-1613
Website 
www.dreamskin.co.kr
Email helloskin@hanmail.net 

When you go in the building the security guard will help you find the elevator to the office since there are a few different ones. The elevator to his office is on the left side of the building. Press 3rd floor button. If taking a taxi it is good to have address written in Korean or have the taxi driver call their office for the address.


----------



## hopefulbliss

Unhappy said:


> Dr. Kyung-Ho Park who works at DREAM Dermatology & Laser is absolutely the best. He was very kind to me when I was going through traumatic surgery results from another doctor. The doctor's english is perfect, and he is highly skilled. He has surgeon's hands and a very delicate touch. His receptionist only knows a little english, but is able to schedule appointments and give some estimates. His prices are very reasonable and less than many other clinics in Gangnam. I had laser treatment in many areas including eyes. He explains why some treatments are better for you than others, and does not try to sell you additional procedures that might not be beneficial. My skin looks much better.
> 
> The office is located at Kukdong Sports Building
> 152 Apkudong-Ro , Gangnam-gu, Seoul, Korea
> Phone 82-2-546-1613
> Website
> www.dreamskin.co.kr
> Email helloskin@hanmail.net
> 
> When you go in the building the security guard will help you find the elevator to the office since there are a few different ones. The elevator to his office is on the left side of the building. Press 3rd floor button. If taking a taxi it is good to have address written in Korean or have the taxi driver call their office for the address.


Sounds like a great experience at DREAM I'll check out their site, do you mind telling me a bit more about what procedure you went for? Thanks!


----------



## Unhappy

I had laser scar removal. The website is not that detailed. Consultation I think is 10,000 won which is like 10 USD. They are remodeling that side of the building, but the office is nice. When the security guard leads you to the elevators pick the one on the right and press 3 rd floor button. Writing is in korean on elevator but name on office door is in english.


----------



## missholla

Hi Skinology, can u kindly email me the clinic details to 58768146@qq.com please&#65311;


----------



## MOTTY26

guys do u think gluthathione (for whitening) injection is safe?   they will use like a drip and goes straight to your blood stream.

actually what I wanted is to have an even skin tone, not sure what is the most efficient way of achieving it.


----------



## hopefulbliss

MOTTY26 said:


> guys do u think gluthathione (for whitening) injection is safe?   they will use like a drip and goes straight to your blood stream.
> 
> actually what I wanted is to have an even skin tone, not sure what is the most efficient way of achieving it.


I am also looking into gluthathione injections, I wouldn't go as far as saying its completely safe as there could always be complications and could side effects on an individual basis, but gluthathione is produced by the body so it wouldn't be as if you are injected a completely foreign chemical into your body. But apparently gluthathione is not used in the US so I'd say to proceed with caution and really talk with the doctor if you are thinking of doing it.


----------



## K Couture

MOTTY26 said:


> guys do u think gluthathione (for whitening) injection is safe?   they will use like a drip and goes straight to your blood stream.
> 
> actually what I wanted is to have an even skin tone, not sure what is the most efficient way of achieving it.


oh god that sounds very unsafe....just the thought of shoving anything indirectly into my bloodstream which i do not have a clear understanding of will make me shudder. :S And i imagine there hasn't been extensive studies of the after effects on our bodies since its fairly new?


----------



## MOTTY26

K Couture said:


> oh god that sounds very unsafe....just the thought of shoving anything indirectly into my bloodstream which i do not have a clear understanding of will make me shudder. :S And i imagine there hasn't been extensive studies of the after effects on our bodies since its fairly new?


yeah but u know in south east asia its pretty normal, ive seen some celebs even endorsing it. in TV with glutha IV! lol

its really worrisome.. im thinking after injecting glutha, i wont have red blood cells anymore...its all white hehe


----------



## isabelle89

hopefulbliss said:


> I am also looking into gluthathione injections, I wouldn't go as far as saying its completely safe as there could always be complications and could side effects on an individual basis, but gluthathione is produced by the body so it wouldn't be as if you are injected a completely foreign chemical into your body. But apparently gluthathione is not used in the US so I'd say to proceed with caution and really talk with the doctor if you are thinking of doing it.



Hi ,me too!! When are you going to Korea ?


----------



## hopefulbliss

.


----------



## hopefulbliss

I'm heading to Korea at the end of December


----------



## Susaki

I hv acne n acne scar and I went to leader clinic and dr suggested me to do pdt treatment for active acne and laser treatment for acne scar. 

And ask me not to do hydro injection as I hv acne.

For pdt treatment, I manage to bargain to 1 mil won then for laser now hv promotion 0.9 mil.

But as I spend a lot of $ on surgery, Thts y I juz manage to do pdt treatment. As doctor tell me is useless to do laser if i still hv acne problem.

I done pdt treatment before nose surgery, n I am reli reli regret doing my skin, as is look like serious sunburnt right now. I am afraid I can't recover  Doctor hvnt mention Tht my skin will become like this, I thought as he will use needles, I suppose my skin will juz got a lot of needles holes...........

Plz DONT DO LASER TREATMENT BEFORE ANY SURGERIES


----------



## hopefulbliss

Susaki said:


> I hv acne n acne scar and I went to leader clinic and dr suggested me to do pdt treatment for active acne and laser treatment for acne scar.
> 
> And ask me not to do hydro injection as I hv acne.
> 
> For pdt treatment, I manage to bargain to 1 mil won then for laser now hv promotion 0.9 mil.
> 
> But as I spend a lot of $ on surgery, Thts y I juz manage to do pdt treatment. As doctor tell me is useless to do laser if i still hv acne problem.
> 
> I done pdt treatment before nose surgery, n I am reli reli regret doing my skin, as is look like serious sunburnt right now. I am afraid I can't recover  Doctor hvnt mention Tht my skin will become like this, I thought as he will use needles, I suppose my skin will juz got a lot of needles holes...........
> 
> Plz DONT DO LASER TREATMENT BEFORE ANY SURGERIES


Sorry to hear about your experience, is the doctor going to do anything to help your burns? I was actually planning to getting fraxel laser or fractional needle for acne scars/pores after surgery.


----------



## inlusio

Its photodynamic therapy, your skin is going to burn and you just only did it in the past 1-2 days? There is downtime and its not microneedling....


----------



## Susaki

I did pdt treatment on mon 10:00 then done my nose at 2:30 pm on mon too

My skin become so dark color today and I feel very tight

And when I change my nose dressing ytd in the clinic, the nurse tear some of my skin out. I'm reli angry to leader clinic Tht claimed is ok to do this treatment even I hv to do my nose!!!!!! They shud hv told me tht I might hv a long downtime period and I'm quite worry Wht if I'm not going to heal??? I can't bear my skin like this now 

And after nose surgery, I can't use water to clean my face, it mean I can't put sunblock!!!!!!!!!!! How come the dr can still say doesn't matter and ask me to go for it


----------



## Susaki

This is my skin now


----------



## inlusio

Looks like your downtime will be at least 1 week from Monday. Your burnt skin is just waiting to peel off. As the skin barrier is gone, you will definitely have tightness. Just put moisturizer or did the clinic provide some.
If you are concerned something is wrong, call or send your picture to the clinic?


----------



## Susaki

The skin clinic hvnt give any crem or moisturizer for me to put on, and I hv find out I hv some yellow pus coming out

Wht shud I do


----------



## K Couture

Susaki said:


> The skin clinic hvnt give any crem or moisturizer for me to put on, and I hv find out I hv some yellow pus coming out
> 
> Wht shud I do


O dear...the general rule is when ure doing surgery avoid skin treatments least 2 weeks before. You want your skin to be in tip top condition especially at surrounding areas where incisions will be made. 

keep ureself nice and hydrated susaki. get a humdifier and apply ointment. They should have provided u with ointment especially for your nose right? Also get some zinc supplements. They help speed up recovery of your skin. 

which clinic did you go to btw?

good luck with your healing, all the best xxx


----------



## inlusio

Susaki said:


> The skin clinic hvnt give any crem or moisturizer for me to put on, and I hv find out I hv some yellow pus coming out
> 
> Wht shud I do


Just so it is clear, pus is viscous, thick and foul smelling.
I think you probably saw serous fluid which is water from your skin which is straw coloured and transparent under light.


----------



## Susaki

Inlusio: Oh yes!!!! U r absolutely right!!!
My situation is: I done my nose but the taping will stick on my skin tht hv done pdt treatment, then when the nurse help me to change dressing, some skin peeled off, the skin clinic said this is the only thing they were worry abt!! The other part (includes my face look like burnt) is normal....

But to me, I don't think is normal as no one explain Tht this laser will nd take a long downtime, the skin clinic juz kept on saying is very fast to recover and hvnt told me I hv to bear pain like burning on my face!!!!!!

And today I went to my nose clinic, they told me Tht my nose deswell very fast (day 3) and due to my skin condition, they tried not to put dressings on my nose and asked dr to see me to make sure my nose is ok without dressings, and asked me to go to have nose check up more frequently as I don't hv dressings to protect my nose now, oh gosh, I was touched by the consultant (Brian) who help me through this pain, I hold his hands every time when the nurse help me to cleanse the wounds on my face as is soooooooo fxxxing painful.


----------



## Susaki

K couture: I went to leaders clinic for skin treatment (the clinic produces a lot of masks) and nose done in april 31


----------



## inlusio

As much as i like to say your dermatologist should be more considerate or even think about the difficulty with the dressing part, did you check whether you can have the skin treatment with your surgeon? That is really more important than the opinion of the former.
Did you have acne breakout on your nose? i see pustules. 
On the bright side is you have 1 downtime lumped together. Rest well, things will be better next week.


----------



## tuneup

Susaki, obviously check with your dermatologist before using any new product, but have you incorporated Aloe Vera gel into your after care routine? It's really great for mild burns and abrasions after an aggressive skin treatment like this. Also feels great if you put it in the fridge before using it. Very cooling. 
I was advised to use it after some laser treatments a couple years ago and it really helped with the recovery.


----------



## Susaki

Thanks for your suggestion, however, I went to the hospital, and they put bandage all over my skin, I can't wash or touched my skin right now


----------



## Susaki

inlusio said:


> As much as i like to say your dermatologist should be more considerate or even think about the difficulty with the dressing part, did you check whether you can have the skin treatment with your surgeon? That is really more important than the opinion of the former.
> Did you have acne breakout on your nose? i see pustules.
> On the bright side is you have 1 downtime lumped together. Rest well, things will be better next week.


I hvnt check whether I can hv skin treatment wif my nose surgeon, I think dermatologist shud b the one know more abt it, Thts y I asked him many times whether I can do laser before my nose surgery!!! 

Ytd I went to the hospital to take a medical proof and went bak to the skin clinic, the dermatologist admitted he calculate wrong and make me expose to the laser too long time! He promise will give me injection of placentex integro and take care my face every day before I leave and will try his best to make my skin bak to normal state before I bak to my home country. But he is unwilling to refund or responsible for my hospital fee and living expenses (I extend my stay 10 more days, as I nd to make sure my skin recover well). 

Don't u know Wht is placentex integro?? And whether I shud trust this dermatologist again??? But hyper pigmentation can't b avoid, this dermatologist claimed he will give me medicine n skincare to use to make my skin recover faster.....


----------



## inlusio

Susaki said:


> I hvnt check whether I can hv skin treatment wif my nose surgeon, I think dermatologist shud b the one know more abt it, Thts y I asked him many times whether I can do laser before my nose surgery!!!
> 
> Ytd I went to the hospital to take a medical proof and went bak to the skin clinic, the dermatologist admitted he calculate wrong and make me expose to the laser too long time! He promise will give me injection of placentex integro and take care my face every day before I leave and will try his best to make my skin bak to normal state before I bak to my home country. But he is unwilling to refund or responsible for my hospital fee and living expenses (I extend my stay 10 more days, as I nd to make sure my skin recover well).
> 
> Don't u know Wht is placentex integro?? And whether I shud trust this dermatologist again??? But hyper pigmentation can't b avoid, this dermatologist claimed he will give me medicine n skincare to use to make my skin recover faster.....


I am sorry to hear that. That's really careless, not acceptable. You got a second opinion at a hospital? What's their plan for treatment now?
If i were in your shoes, I wouldn't trust this dermatologist again. 
What did he suggest other than that placentex integro? 
Take care


----------



## aprilkwan

Hi Unhappy!

I am going to korea soon and want to do laser treatment for eyes but am afraid that some doctors are less skilful and I am worried! Also I want to do facial hair removal but Oracle skin clinic quoted me 200,000 won (not sure if VAT is included).

I cannot speak korean at all so do you have any idea how do i contact them or the receptionist as they did not reply my email (I used the email that you have provided here). Is it better for me to call and ask for the rates?

Thanks a lot!



Unhappy said:


> Dr. Kyung-Ho Park who works at DREAM Dermatology & Laser is absolutely the best. He was very kind to me when I was going through traumatic surgery results from another doctor. The doctor's english is perfect, and he is highly skilled. He has surgeon's hands and a very delicate touch. His receptionist only knows a little english, but is able to schedule appointments and give some estimates. His prices are very reasonable and less than many other clinics in Gangnam. I had laser treatment in many areas including eyes. He explains why some treatments are better for you than others, and does not try to sell you additional procedures that might not be beneficial. My skin looks much better.
> 
> The office is located at Kukdong Sports Building
> 152 Apkudong-Ro , Gangnam-gu, Seoul, Korea
> Phone 82-2-546-1613
> Website
> www.dreamskin.co.kr
> Email helloskin@hanmail.net
> 
> When you go in the building the security guard will help you find the elevator to the office since there are a few different ones. The elevator to his office is on the left side of the building. Press 3rd floor button. If taking a taxi it is good to have address written in Korean or have the taxi driver call their office for the address.


----------



## iixpenguin

aprilkwan said:


> Hi Unhappy!
> 
> I am going to korea soon and want to do laser treatment for eyes but am afraid that some doctors are less skilful and I am worried! Also I want to do facial hair removal but Oracle skin clinic quoted me 200,000 won (not sure if VAT is included).
> 
> I cannot speak korean at all so do you have any idea how do i contact them or the receptionist as they did not reply my email (I used the email that you have provided here). Is it better for me to call and ask for the rates?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



I emailed Dream too and never got a response. Maybe they don't check as often for foreigners?


----------



## darwingrey

Susaki said:


> I hvnt check whether I can hv skin treatment wif my nose surgeon, I think dermatologist shud b the one know more abt it, Thts y I asked him many times whether I can do laser before my nose surgery!!!
> 
> Ytd I went to the hospital to take a medical proof and went bak to the skin clinic, the dermatologist admitted he calculate wrong and make me expose to the laser too long time! He promise will give me injection of placentex integro and take care my face every day before I leave and will try his best to make my skin bak to normal state before I bak to my home country. But he is unwilling to refund or responsible for my hospital fee and living expenses (I extend my stay 10 more days, as I nd to make sure my skin recover well).
> 
> Don't u know Wht is placentex integro?? And whether I shud trust this dermatologist again??? But hyper pigmentation can't b avoid, this dermatologist claimed he will give me medicine n skincare to use to make my skin recover faster.....


Hi Susaki,

I'm sorry about your skin. PDT treatments are routinely performed and I don't think that it was the clinic's fault - rather, complications from same-day laser+surgery.Did you have your nose surgery while your skin was red from the laser? I'm surprised the doctor at the surgery clinic didn't mention anything about that.
I am an aesthetician myself, and have had an Excel V treatment at Leaders Dogok and had a pleasant experience with the staff and doctor. 
Your plastic surgeon should have given proper instructions (eg. no laser treatments) two weeks prior to your nose surgery, because it seems that was your priority. I hope your skin recovers soon.


----------



## chlak5

darwingrey said:


> Hi Susaki,
> 
> I'm sorry about your skin. PDT treatments are routinely performed and I don't think that it was the clinic's fault - rather, complications from same-day laser+surgery.Did you have your nose surgery while your skin was red from the laser? I'm surprised the doctor at the surgery clinic didn't mention anything about that.
> I am an aesthetician myself, and have had an Excel V treatment at Leaders Dogok and had a pleasant experience with the staff and doctor.
> Your plastic surgeon should have given proper instructions (eg. no laser treatments) two weeks prior to your nose surgery, because it seems that was your priority. I hope your skin recovers soon.


Do you guys know which clinics is the best for scar treatments after double eyelid surgery? I have scarring on my crease which is visible and there is actually a lump on there. Should I get it done from plastic surgery clinics or just skin clinics. I'm looking for that is laser and that will get rid of my scars.


----------



## earthhan86

i never done anythign related my skin before
I do not have that much of troubles on my face
but i want to do whitening and skin scaling
which clinics are good in korea
and how much is it usually?


----------



## iixpenguin

Hey guys, the skin clinic I usually go to from time to time updated a program just for after-surgery treatment:
http://rnmeskin.net/clinic5/clinic5_04.htm?num=4

They actually give you the price on the website this time, which is a first I think, for a lot of skin clinics here lol they usually always make u ask for it 

so what do you guys think? It has PDT & that is what Susaki got, right? I'm just willing to believe it was the doctors fault there, though.
Would it be worth it to do this post-surgery treatment? Opinions?


----------



## darwingrey

chlak5 said:


> Do you guys know which clinics is the best for scar treatments after double eyelid surgery? I have scarring on my crease which is visible and there is actually a lump on there. Should I get it done from plastic surgery clinics or just skin clinics. I'm looking for that is laser and that will get rid of my scars.


Hi chlak5,

Have you tried the clinic where you've done your double eyelid surgery? They ought to do the laser correction at a discounted rate.
However, if that option is not possible, you could get it done with a Repair Laser at a skin clinic. I recommend a skin clinic, because their laser prices are usually more affordable. There's one I know that starts at 600,000 KRW.


----------



## darwingrey

earthhan86 said:


> i never done anythign related my skin before
> I do not have that much of troubles on my face
> but i want to do whitening and skin scaling
> which clinics are good in korea
> and how much is it usually?


Hi earthhan86,

Whitening is a very affordable procedure, wih prices staring from 70,000 KRW. 
The one I recommend is called the Oxygen peel, and there's another one popular one in Korea called Ionzyme. I've done Ionzym several times and the place I do it is Leaders Clinic, Dogok branch just because it's close to where I live and the doctor speaks fluent English.


----------



## iixpenguin

LEADERS CLINIC IS SERIOUSLY EXPENSIVE GUYS!!!!
I heard so many good things about the place, and asked the price for botox for my calves (because they are a bit too defined and I want them to be slimmer. The price they called was 990,000 ~ 1,430,000 Won. That's like more than $1000, which is more than THREE times the price I can get at my regular skin clinic. I don't even know why I tried to go to another clinic in the first place, guess I was just curious because everyone was recommending it. Renewme is so much cheaper and the lady dermatologist Dr. Ha is honestly the best!  Nearly fangirling LOL but she's really good.


----------



## yky

darwingrey said:


> Hi earthhan86,
> 
> Whitening is a very affordable procedure, wih prices staring from 70,000 KRW.
> The one I recommend is called the Oxygen peel, and there's another one popular one in Korea called Ionzyme. I've done Ionzym several times and the place I do it is Leaders Clinic, Dogok branch just because it's close to where I live and the doctor speaks fluent English.


How is whitening done? Is it by getting several injections? Let's say for example I inject into my face does that mean my body will darker while my face is lighter? That would be odd wouldn't it? For overall evenness do we have to inject all over our body?


----------



## hopefulbliss

yky said:


> How is whitening done? Is it by getting several injections? Let's say for example I inject into my face does that mean my body will darker while my face is lighter? That would be odd wouldn't it? For overall evenness do we have to inject all over our body?


I'm not sure about the oxygen peel as I have not taken it, but for the injection you're talking about, is probably glutathione injection which is an intravenous antioxidant meaning that they inject the substance into your bloodstream, so it will spread to your whole body and not just to the face


----------



## xohelena

yky said:


> How is whitening done? Is it by getting several injections? Let's say for example I inject into my face does that mean my body will darker while my face is lighter? That would be odd wouldn't it? For overall evenness do we have to inject all over our body?





hopefulbliss said:


> I'm not sure about the oxygen peel as I have not taken it, but for the injection you're talking about, is probably glutathione injection which is an intravenous antioxidant meaning that they inject the substance into your bloodstream, so it will spread to your whole body and not just to the face



Yeah the oxygen peel _could_ cause a color difference, the intravenous gluta injection should not. Also I'd advise against having anything injected into your face, haha.


----------



## iixpenguin

hopefulbliss said:


> I'm not sure about the oxygen peel as I have not taken it, but for the injection you're talking about, is probably glutathione injection which is an intravenous antioxidant meaning that they inject the substance into your bloodstream, so it will spread to your whole body and not just to the face



Yep it is injected into the bloodstream but one session wouldn't do much. I think you need to visit regularly for about 2 months, but the effects are not too obvious.


----------



## Unhappy

.


----------



## Unhappy

aprilkwan said:


> Hi Unhappy!
> 
> I am going to korea soon and want to do laser treatment for eyes but am afraid that some doctors are less skilful and I am worried! Also I want to do facial hair removal but Oracle skin clinic quoted me 200,000 won (not sure if VAT is included).
> 
> I cannot speak korean at all so do you have any idea how do i contact them or the receptionist as they did not reply my email (I used the email that you have provided here). Is it better for me to call and ask for the rates?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I think it is easier to call sometimes. I've been noticing they don't really respond to emails. The secretary can quote you some prices but there english is minimum. I know they are less expensive than other big name clinics. If you call from the US the country code is 011+82+02-546-1613. If the area of your laser treatment is small sometimes they will give you less than quoted price but I can't guarantee. I just know he is very good at what he does. Usually laser is a month in between treatments, and your skin will continue to improve after treatment.


----------



## Susaki

darwingrey said:


> Hi Susaki,
> 
> I'm sorry about your skin. PDT treatments are routinely performed and I don't think that it was the clinic's fault - rather, complications from same-day laser+surgery.Did you have your nose surgery while your skin was red from the laser? I'm surprised the doctor at the surgery clinic didn't mention anything about that.
> I am an aesthetician myself, and have had an Excel V treatment at Leaders Dogok and had a pleasant experience with the staff and doctor.
> Your plastic surgeon should have given proper instructions (eg. no laser treatments) two weeks prior to your nose surgery, because it seems that was your priority. I hope your skin recovers soon.



Hi,
My skin recover now, but still very red and sensitive, and i dont think my skin condition improves......

I haven't told the plastic surgeons tht i have done laser and my skin are a but red at tht time...... i thought shud b the dermatologist have responsibility to tell me i cant do laser and surgery at the same day, but he say doesnt matter


----------



## yky

hopefulbliss said:


> I'm not sure about the oxygen peel as I have not taken it, but for the injection you're talking about, is probably glutathione injection which is an intravenous antioxidant meaning that they inject the substance into your bloodstream, so it will spread to your whole body and not just to the face


whoa isn't that dangerous to have artificial substances injected into your bloodstream? Has anyone here done it before?


----------



## K Couture

iixpenguin said:


> Yep it is injected into the bloodstream but one session wouldn't do much. I think you need to visit regularly for about 2 months, but the effects are not too obvious.


Hrmmm that sounds like it can have health risks. You guys remember the melanotan? It was initially a product which naturally darkens your skin developed in Australia, the land of skin cancer. The purpose was to increase your melanin production to protect you from the sun. But then people started using it to get a tan so they ended up with 2 seperate products, one is not fda approved and used as tanning injections and the other is still in development. Anyways I digress.....the point is, if a product whitens your skin tone, doesn't it also reduce your melanin production? If so than that could make us more prone to sun burns and skin conditions from having a lack of melanin.


----------



## iljs92

yky said:


> whoa isn't that dangerous to have artificial substances injected into your bloodstream? Has anyone here done it before?




Another option is "pills/tablets" of glutathione, and it is similar to diet pills. The effect is minimal but does help with brightening to extent. But it must be taken religiously or else the effects fade. I get lazy so gave up on this.


----------



## iljs92

Do you guys think fraxel or any treatment for acne scars or pores are worth it if you only get 1 or 2 treatments? I'm only in korea for less than 2 weeks and the dermatology clinics I email all say there will be noticeable difference.


----------



## iixpenguin

iljs92 said:


> Do you guys think fraxel or any treatment for acne scars or pores are worth it if you only get 1 or 2 treatments? I'm only in korea for less than 2 weeks and the dermatology clinics I email all say there will be noticeable difference.



For that kind of treatment you can only receive 1 treatment session if u only have 2 weeks... I've done acne scar treatment before and usually they tell u to come once a month.

If the clinics say there will be noticeable difference i would not trust them too much... I was told 1 session is better than nothing but its not as good as say, 5. but that's pretty obvious and its true. There is also this treatment called innofill and if u do it with fraxel its good but the results show after a few weeks.

So yeah I think its worth it for 1 treatmetn, maybe u can look into the treatment in ur own country too?


----------



## hopefulbliss

Has anyone done "vampire therapy" (lol the name) by Hus Hu? Apparently they're having a 30% off promo, its a combo of vital aqua lifting (type of acculift I assume) + PRP (Platelet-rich Plasma).

I'm interested as I heard PRP is a good skin treatment, but I'm not sure if I should be getting the acculift since I'm still in my 20s. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## iixpenguin

hopefulbliss said:


> Has anyone done "vampire therapy" (lol the name) by Hus Hu? Apparently they're having a 30% off promo, its a combo of vital aqua lifting (type of acculift I assume) + PRP (Platelet-rich Plasma).
> 
> I'm interested as I heard PRP is a good skin treatment, but I'm not sure if I should be getting the acculift since I'm still in my 20s. Any thoughts? Thanks



you need to consult the dr to check if the procedure will work on you... a good doctor will know whether the treatment will have good results or not.

the vampire is probably just referring to the PRP because it's a blood injection... not sure why they're calling acculift 'aqua'...

if you're just looking for moisturizing and skin tone improvement I would suggest prp + HA injection.


----------



## KPSC

SevenSeas said:


> hi guys,
> how advanced is Korea skin care clinic compared to the other sides of the world? Plastic surgery clinics, i would understand, but skin care clinic?
> 
> i mean, (well, let me take acne indented scars as an example), in my knowledge, the most advance technology for these kind of scar treatment is using fraxel laser and/or chemical peel.
> 
> Do the skin care clinics in Korea use more advanced and not-known-world-wide technique or technology? I don't mean to be pessimist, it is even better if they have better technology. More the reasons to visit Korea, lol



It's all about packaging. The names might be different but, it all boils down to what they're using and how abrasive the laser is. For example, the CO2 laser is much more abrasive than the erbium laser treatments.  Also, there's other treatments that use lights such as IPS.  So, more or less, it's how they market it.  

Korea has some bomb skincare clinics but, I'd like to think it's due to the amount of people that come in for treatments so of course they have more experience and knowledge.  Just be sure to do your research because not everyone should get laser treatments, especially if you scar or tan easily.  It can cause hyperpigmentation.  I'd suggest chemical peels and light therapy for those that want clearer skin rather than fixing and tightening the surface.


----------



## iljs92

hopefulbliss said:


> Has anyone done "vampire therapy" (lol the name) by Hus Hu? Apparently they're having a 30% off promo, its a combo of vital aqua lifting (type of acculift I assume) + PRP (Platelet-rich Plasma).
> 
> I'm interested as I heard PRP is a good skin treatment, but I'm not sure if I should be getting the acculift since I'm still in my 20s. Any thoughts? Thanks


 


I'm looking for skincare treatments for korea, where did you find this promo from and can you explain what is prp? thanks so much.


----------



## hopefulbliss

iljs92 said:


> I'm looking for skincare treatments for korea, where did you find this promo from and can you explain what is prp? thanks so much.



PRP is a skin regeneration procedure, often referred as a blood injection to inject platelet enriched growth factors into the bottom of your skin layer in order to trigger the regeneration of blemish-prone or damaged skin due to acnes, acne scars, melasa, hyperpigmentations and natural aging process (from their website). 

I found it under the promotions tab on their website. Let me know if you get this or other procedures done, I would like to hear about it


----------



## Rinda10

Does anyone know about some clinic,specialized in blackhead?
Actually, I have too much blackheads on my nose .. huge pore as well ;(


----------



## iixpenguin

hopefulbliss said:


> PRP is a skin regeneration procedure, often referred as a blood injection to inject platelet enriched growth factors into the bottom of your skin layer in order to trigger the regeneration of blemish-prone or damaged skin due to acnes, acne scars, melasa, hyperpigmentations and natural aging process (from their website).
> 
> I found it under the promotions tab on their website. Let me know if you get this or other procedures done, I would like to hear about it



Do you know how much the procedure is with the 30% discount?


----------



## hopefulbliss

iixpenguin said:


> Do you know how much the procedure is with the 30% discount?



I'm not sure, they haven't replied my email, I'll let you know once they do. But i remember people mention they're quite overpriced.


----------



## xbambix

I love love Tam Skincare Clinic located in Apgujung...I've been going there for years and they are excellent--all the friends I've referred appreciate the high level of care there. A lot of celebs also go there if you care about that kind of things


----------



## iljs92

xbambix said:


> I love love Tam Skincare Clinic located in Apgujung...I've been going there for years and they are excellent--all the friends I've referred appreciate the high level of care there. A lot of celebs also go there if you care about that kind of things


 
Thanks xbambix! is there a specific doctor you recommend?


And do you guys think its better to get skin treatment first then surgery (i want to fix my eyes), or should I do surgery first then get skin treatments?


----------



## xbambix

iljs92 said:


> Thanks xbambix! is there a specific doctor you recommend?
> 
> 
> And do you guys think its better to get skin treatment first then surgery (i want to fix my eyes), or should I do surgery first then get skin treatments?




You need to meet with the Director Dr. Kwon--he is fantastic and looks like a teddy bear . If you ever go say Stacy sent you and he will be extra good to you . What kind of skin treatments do you want to get?


----------



## xbambix

iljs92 said:


> Thanks xbambix! is there a specific doctor you recommend?
> 
> 
> And do you guys think its better to get skin treatment first then surgery (i want to fix my eyes), or should I do surgery first then get skin treatments?




This is their website btw! http://www.tamclinic.co.kr/


----------



## iixpenguin

iljs92 said:


> Thanks xbambix! is there a specific doctor you recommend?
> 
> 
> And do you guys think its better to get skin treatment first then surgery (i want to fix my eyes), or should I do surgery first then get skin treatments?



It depends on that the skin treatment is... i know a skin treatment program that's specifically made for plastic surgery patients!

http://rnmeskin.net/clinic5/clinic5_04.htm?num=4

Otherwise it's always best to ask the doctor first, you might end up with even worse skin if you're not careful with choosing your doctors.


----------



## shinenim

I know this is annoying but there's just information overload.

I have really bad skin (oily + breakout + acne scars + huge pores)

Jeez. I want to get rid of all of it. What are the usual procedures done or rather, what are the best procedures to get?

I've uploaded a picture of my condition ):


----------



## shinenim

iphoneuser88 said:


> I think getting a laser treatment might be the best.
> I'm not a doctor or anything, but maybe laser treatment like fraxel might work for you.
> But from my experience, going into the clinic and consulting with a doctor is the best, so why don't you look up some clinics and go in and consult with a doctor, then decide what to do?



I went to one skin clinic and i forgot what was the term used but i remembered they say the first step is to treat existing acne (by injecting some thing into the skin to kill all bacterias) then 2nd step would be laser (i forgot what laser is that) then 3rd step would be peeling (is there such a method?)

But are there any side effects for laser/peel? I heard I cant go under the sun anymore after doing it because my skin would be too thin and sensitive?


----------



## iixpenguin

shinenim said:


> I went to one skin clinic and i forgot what was the term used but i remembered they say the first step is to treat existing acne (by injecting some thing into the skin to kill all bacterias) then 2nd step would be laser (i forgot what laser is that) then 3rd step would be peeling (is there such a method?)
> 
> But are there any side effects for laser/peel? I heard I cant go under the sun anymore after doing it because my skin would be too thin and sensitive?



I think peeling refers to chemical peel - if your skin is sensitive you just need to be careful, apply lots of moisturizer and sunscreen afterward but otherwise it should be ok. And for acne treatments it's important to regularly receive treatment... if not, laser toning or fraxel might be good for acne scars/marks.. if you can only go one time. One treatment is still definitely better than none at all. And maybe the doctor can prescribe some medication for you as well


----------



## gernic

1 or 2 treatment will not see any results..I have seen 2 dermatologist in Seoul and told me that for laser treatment it needs a few 3-6 to see results. One was honest to recommend me to do Revlite Laser back home. I was looking at treating at pores and skin tone then


----------



## gernic

shinenim said:


> I went to one skin clinic and i forgot what was the term used but i remembered they say the first step is to treat existing acne (by injecting some thing into the skin to kill all bacterias) then 2nd step would be laser (i forgot what laser is that) then 3rd step would be peeling (is there such a method?)
> 
> But are there any side effects for laser/peel? I heard I cant go under the sun anymore after doing it because my skin would be too thin and sensitive?




The injection could be steroid injection. I had 1 huge breakout previously which was infected with pus and the Dr gave me steroid + oral antibiotics.
You may want to see a dermatologist for oral medication. 
Peeling refers to chemical peeling or microdermabrasion.
for laser treatment we need to use sunblock but even without laser my Dr always advise sunblock as the most impt regime.


----------



## Summer Breeze N

shinenim said:


> I went to one skin clinic and i forgot what was the term used but i remembered they say the first step is to treat existing acne (by injecting some thing into the skin to kill all bacterias) then 2nd step would be laser (i forgot what laser is that) then 3rd step would be peeling (is there such a method?)
> 
> But are there any side effects for laser/peel? I heard I cant go under the sun anymore after doing it because my skin would be too thin and sensitive?


Guess this is what you want : http://www.soyoung.com/p1408543


----------



## shinenim

imphantastic said:


> is that in china or korea???




I read that clinic she is talking about is in Korea.


----------



## Summer Breeze N

iphoneuser88 said:


> This website is all in Chinese....
> Hard to understand............................
> But the whole procedure looks good and thorhough.
> Which Clinic was that?



C this &#65306;http://rnmeskin.net/


----------



## Summer Breeze N

imphantastic said:


> is that in china or korea???



Korea


----------



## iixpenguin

iphoneuser88 said:


> Thanks, It will help me to look into procedures.
> I'm just thinking about getting some procedures done
> I don't have acne or anything like that on my skin,
> but i just want to impreove my skin condition
> hopefully someone can recommend some procedure?



PRP + derma shine is a good treatment for hydration, if you have dry skin. It's hyaluronic acid used for skin treatment, not filler. I've done it before, and for its price, it didn't make any dramatic changes to my face but it definitely feels moisturized. My skin didn't feel tight after cleansing, which usually happens when the weather is dry


----------



## iljs92

I'm planning on doing fraxel laser along with my incisional double eyelid in a couple weeks and was wondering how long the recovery for fraxel is? Will i be all red, swelling and patchy for full 7 days (i read it takes 7 days recovery) or will it go down after a few days? I was hoping to go out in korea but if im all blotchy I'd probably want to stay inside? Is it a waste of money to just get one treatment of fraxel and also is recovery really only 7 days or can you still tell your skins sensitivity afterward? thanks!!


----------



## iljs92

Thanks imphantastic and iphoneuser88! Do you guys think I can do fraxel the day after i do my eyelid surgery or should I wait till after stitch removal? Thanks


----------



## iixpenguin

iljs92 said:


> Thanks imphantastic and iphoneuser88! Do you guys think I can do fraxel the day after i do my eyelid surgery or should I wait till after stitch removal? Thanks



Probably will not affect the eyes. Best would be to ask the doctor of course... forums are reliable but not as much as a professional


----------



## Carolinne

Great post MWOL!


----------



## Vanilla Creme

I've been battling with acne problem since I was a teenager. 20 yrs down the road, I'm still having it.

It's a vicious cycle. All the while I took medication to prevent it. I've been taking all sorts antibiotics all these years. And I'm quite certain more or less some damage could have been done to my liver by now.

The moment I stop taking, acne kept coming back. And when I look myself in the mirror, I felt like ending my life. I looked horrible.

I don't think going for asethetic treatments will be a long term solution. Is there any other way to find out what is the root cause of it and stop it totally? This is REALLY REALLY depressing in my case.

I just wanna stop once and for all, not taking anymore medication. Had enough of it!!


----------



## Moreen

Vanilla Creme said:


> I've been battling with acne problem since I was a teenager. 20 yrs down the road, I'm still having it.
> 
> It's a vicious cycle. All the while I took medication to prevent it. I've been taking all sorts antibiotics all these years. And I'm quite certain more or less some damage could have been done to my liver by now.
> 
> The moment I stop taking, acne kept coming back. And when I look myself in the mirror, I felt like ending my life. I looked horrible.
> 
> I don't think going for asethetic treatments will be a long term solution. Is there any other way to find out what is the root cause of it and stop it totally? This is REALLY REALLY depressing in my case.
> 
> I just wanna stop once and for all, not taking anymore medication. Had enough of it!!


must be got steroid in medicine. I go use local product skin clinic make at first look nice but then I stop using skin become bad again. Doctor tell me when got steroid will like that


----------



## koreasaurus

Vanilla Creme said:


> I've been battling with acne problem since I was a teenager. 20 yrs down the road, I'm still having it.
> 
> It's a vicious cycle. All the while I took medication to prevent it. I've been taking all sorts antibiotics all these years. And I'm quite certain more or less some damage could have been done to my liver by now.
> 
> The moment I stop taking, acne kept coming back. And when I look myself in the mirror, I felt like ending my life. I looked horrible.
> 
> I don't think going for asethetic treatments will be a long term solution. Is there any other way to find out what is the root cause of it and stop it totally? This is REALLY REALLY depressing in my case.
> 
> I just wanna stop once and for all, not taking anymore medication. Had enough of it!!



My mom is in her late 40s and is still fighting acne. She's tried many things, but its hard because its hormonal acne. It never goes away for her, and she's tried many things. Her dermatologist recommended birth control and it has helped a bit, but she still has days where its really bad. I'm not sure if there's a "cure" for hormonal acne, but it really sucks seeing her try everything she can for the past 10+ years trying to get rid of it.

So yeah, if she ever finds a way to permanently get rid of it, I'll let you know (:


----------



## Vanilla Creme

So far, I've not been using any skincare related products for my face. I just wash it and simply put some SIMPLE brand moisturiser. Which is not oily. Not putting anything else in case it worsen it.

I've been prescripted for all I know some sort of antibacterial pills. They really cured my acne for awhile and I experienced smooth "flawless" skin for that while. 2-3 weeks later after I stop the medication, the impact comes back.

The doctor is bull****ting me! He said I never followed his rountine, that's why it keeps coming back. But that's not true, ANd I strongly agreed that it's hormonal acne, which will never be cured. It can only be prevent, but not cured! It's all inside the body. 

It's either you're blessed with good gene or you've to live with it forever. Life really sucks, if you have good look, you need to have good skin to go with it. I can't keep up with all these anymore. It's so tiring and demoralising. So what your features got fixed, you still need to fix your skin.

When will I ever be happy again?



koreasaurus said:


> My mom is in her late 40s and is still fighting acne. She's tried many things, but its hard because its hormonal acne. It never goes away for her, and she's tried many things. Her dermatologist recommended birth control and it has helped a bit, but she still has days where its really bad. I'm not sure if there's a "cure" for hormonal acne, but it really sucks seeing her try everything she can for the past 10+ years trying to get rid of it.
> 
> So yeah, if she ever finds a way to permanently get rid of it, I'll let you know (:


----------



## koreasaurus

Vanilla Creme said:


> So far, I've not been using any skincare related products for my face. I just wash it and simply put some SIMPLE brand moisturiser. Which is not oily. Not putting anything else in case it worsen it.
> 
> I've been prescripted for all I know some sort of antibacterial pills. They really cured my acne for awhile and I experienced smooth "flawless" skin for that while. 2-3 weeks later after I stop the medication, the impact comes back.
> 
> The doctor is bull****ting me! He said I never followed his rountine, that's why it keeps coming back. But that's not true, ANd I strongly agreed that it's hormonal acne, which will never be cured. It can only be prevent, but not cured! It's all inside the body.
> 
> It's either you're blessed with good gene or you've to live with it forever. Life really sucks, if you have good look, you need to have good skin to go with it. I can't keep up with all these anymore. It's so tiring and demoralising. So what your features got fixed, you still need to fix your skin.
> 
> When will I ever be happy again?



Hey Vanilla Creme, this might not mean much coming from me, but I think stressing out on these kind of things also may not be good for your skin, but more importantly your health overall. When I think about it, some of the prettiest people I know in real life don't even have perfect skin, hair, etc... 

I think it was really unprofessional for the doctor to blame you for your acne to come back up. I've seen my mom struggle with it so I can see how frustrating it is because everything she's tried for the past decade ends up failing. She's never complained though, and even in her late 40s, she hasn't given up. Her skin has cleared up significantly since 10 years ago though, and her problem area now is mostly on her jawline/neck (common with hormonal acne). Even last week she went to see a new dermatologist so she hasn't given up yet. Even though she's struggling with it, she's still really positive and is living her life happily. Its very admirable.


----------



## iixpenguin

Is birth control commonly used to treat acne? Haven't heard of it before.. sounds interesting! Does it work on women only?


----------



## koreasaurus

iixpenguin said:


> Is birth control commonly used to treat acne? Haven't heard of it before.. sounds interesting! Does it work on women only?



Birth control can be used to treat hormonal acne for women. I think it's common for hormonal acne but not sure if its common for just regular acne. I'm not a dermatologist, but I'm pretty certain it wouldn't treat acne for men.


----------



## kkim120

iixpenguin said:


> Is birth control commonly used to treat acne? Haven't heard of it before.. sounds interesting! Does it work on women only?




I have acne, hormonal and diet related and my dermatologist has recommended it to be in the past. But since I hear long term use of birth control pills can have long term effects on your reproductive health, I don't take them. Besides, if you're a guy I doubt it's hormonal acne. 

I started to take Hyaluronic acid supplements and have seen pretty awesome results. There's different types. I take the natural, extracted from rooster's gobble kind. 

It's not too expensive and may be worth a shot


----------



## kkim120

Vanilla Creme said:


> So far, I've not been using any skincare related products for my face. I just wash it and simply put some SIMPLE brand moisturiser. Which is not oily. Not putting anything else in case it worsen it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been prescripted for all I know some sort of antibacterial pills. They really cured my acne for awhile and I experienced smooth "flawless" skin for that while. 2-3 weeks later after I stop the medication, the impact comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor is bull****ting me! He said I never followed his rountine, that's why it keeps coming back. But that's not true, ANd I strongly agreed that it's hormonal acne, which will never be cured. It can only be prevent, but not cured! It's all inside the body.
> 
> 
> 
> It's either you're blessed with good gene or you've to live with it forever. Life really sucks, if you have good look, you need to have good skin to go with it. I can't keep up with all these anymore. It's so tiring and demoralising. So what your features got fixed, you still need to fix your skin.
> 
> 
> 
> When will I ever be happy again?




I used to take the antibacterial pills too! But I kept getting yeast infections. Terrible.  Seriously, try hyaluronic acid. You find this ingredient in high end skin care products, but I've been taking supplements of this stuff and my skin is much much calmer.


----------



## hopefulbliss

kkim120 said:


> I used to take the antibacterial pills too! But I kept getting yeast infections. Terrible.  Seriously, try hyaluronic acid. You find this ingredient in high end skin care products, but I've been taking supplements of this stuff and my skin is much much calmer.



Hi, can I ask where you get your hyaluronic acid pills from? The dermatologist in korea put me on antibacterial pills for 2 weeks too and my skin cleared up! but now that I've stopped taking it my skins slowly going back, though definitely still better than before


----------



## shirleysally

kkim120 said:


> I have acne, hormonal and diet related and my dermatologist has recommended it to be in the past. But since I hear long term use of birth control pills can have long term effects on your reproductive health, I don't take them. Besides, if you're a guy I doubt it's hormonal acne.
> 
> I started to take Hyaluronic acid supplements and have seen pretty awesome results. There's different types. I take the natural, extracted from rooster's gobble kind.
> 
> It's not too expensive and may be worth a shot




Kkim120 which brand are you taking?
My skin is terrible, on and off will have some bumps on my face. And I got enlarged pores. I have been taking acnotin for years! It will get come back like 6months later if I stopped taking. Thinking of going for laser treatment! 
Most of the korean ladies I met in ps clinic, their skin is flawless!


----------



## kkim120

I take LifeTime Hyaluronic Acid 140 mg. 

It's not the cheapest out there but it's natural. The cheaper ones are cultivated from bacteria with the same chemical structure so I don't know if it really matters... 

And @hopefulbliss, I used to be on doxycycline but once I stopped taking it (yeast infection) my skin immediately started acting up again.


----------



## iixpenguin

So I went for a consultation with my dermatologist in Korea too, and was recommended scaling? I think it's some sort of mild chemical peel and aside from that they also use those scary looking blackhead popping tools to remove all the "sebum" from your face. No pills for me because my acne is not thaaaat bad... did anyone have peels for acne treatment before? I might try it but they're telling me I need to get it regularly done and it's like a few hundred bucks for a package.

and for pores I think laser is the best option ... pretty sure taking medicine won't help haha


----------



## chingutee

Any recommendations for clinics that offer micro-needling in S. Korea?

Just had my first session at my clinic here and I love it. Down time is so much shorter than laser (yeah, results are not as dramatic, too, but good enough for me), which will enable me to get these treatments without having to wait for vacation periods (just do it on a Friday and I'll be golden on Monday), so hoping that Korea has good dermatology clinics with this as an option.


----------



## K Couture

have you guys tried a combination of fraxel and carbon laser? I used that with visible improvements. Carbon laser removes the blackheads and then the fraxel shrinks the pores. I have black head issues on ma nose


----------



## naomi2010

Laperlevn said:


> Hi, my daughter and I just spent 10 days in Korea in August. I did double eyelid at Teuim clinic and we went to Oracle for laser skin treatments! THEY PROVIDED THE WORST EXPERIENCES ONE COULD EVER IMAGINE! IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE ROBBED (WE SPENT USD930) AND GOT EXRTREMELY MAD PLEASE DON'T GO THERE!
> 
> ORACLE SKIN CLINIC IS POPULAR TO LOCALS BUT TO FOREIGNERS THEY ROB! THEY CHARGED THE SAME AS PITANGUI WOULD CHARGE! USD440 FOR Radio Frequency (RF) laser treatment that they told us it would take 20 minutes for the laser treatment alone. Finally it took 5minutes! 5 minutes and you pay USD440. Plus after laser treatment cream they told me I must buy a big jar for 2 of us which cost USD80! I saw that we could use a USD20 sized bottle and would last many weeks instead!
> 
> Nothing was improved after the laser treatments for both my daughter and I! Nothing! How could they do in 5minutes something that should last 20min for whole face? The doctor was rude and vain! The staffs were very bad after they realized I wanted money back! They called police! I was happy! They thought I would be scared! Can you imagine being a foreigner, being robbed and menaced by locals? I wanted to follow the police to file a report about Oracle clinic but they told police to go and never gave me back a penny of USD920 I paid! I was truly mad! My trip was about skin treatment! After treatment with them I had to wait a month before I do anything else to my skin and money spent to go to Korea was wasted and time was wasted! Please go to a good skin clinic in your home town! Or if go to Seoul you must know they are good! Huhus skin clinic seems much much nicer in class! But they charge double price so I am not sure I wanted to pay USD880 for a RF Laser treatment in a strange country! Please BEWARE!!!


Sorry for your negative experience, thank you do much for sharing


----------



## naomi2010

chingutee said:


> Any recommendations for clinics that offer micro-needling in S. Korea?
> 
> Just had my first session at my clinic here and I love it. Down time is so much shorter than laser (yeah, results are not as dramatic, too, but good enough for me), which will enable me to get these treatments without having to wait for vacation periods (just do it on a Friday and I'll be golden on Monday), so hoping that Korea has good dermatology clinics with this as an option.



hey, how much quicker than laser was it?


----------



## erichyung

I have bad chickenpox scars. Will be in korea for a long time. does anyone know if there is any skin treatment in korea to remove these scars?


----------



## erichyung

that exists in singapore too lol . was looking for something very effective and can only be found in korea


----------



## Popstar88

How about PRP injection which provide in plastic surgery clinic. It helps improve skin texture and boots collagen.


----------



## iixpenguin

erichyung said:


> that exists in singapore too lol . was looking for something very effective and can only be found in korea



There is a procedure called innofill in Korea, it is a sort of subcision but it uses radiofrequency from the needle point. I heard it was really good for acne scars but I can't find any testimonials. Hoping someone will have an opinion!


----------



## AvidAquarius

I have also since suffered from terrible skin since I was young. First of all, I have sensitive skin, and second, thick sebum that clogs the pores on my face despite the how much I wash it or the products I use. I'm still looking for a solution and a way to repair the damage to my skin. Any suggestions? Specifically for the thick sebum.


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

@AvidAquarius, interestingly enough, I've found my face produces less sebum if I DON'T use a face wash (only water) in the morning time. I tried this out after watching Dr. Oz (Dr. Mehmet Oz, a US doctor celebrity with a TV show giving health advice), who said that over washing your face over strips it of the natural oils/over dries it, which makes the skin produce MORE oil to compensate... also, I've been going to get diamond tip microdermabrasion facials, as well as TCA facials (salicylic acid/ lactic acid/ gycolic acid blend) chemical peels, which have all helped to one degree or another (less oil production, smoother/more radiant appearance, smaller looking pores, even out tone). Also, I'm using this drugstore brand, very simple ingredients, called Cerave (which I've found to be better than Cetaphil), that also has hyaurlonic (sp?) acid in it (that helps retain moisture/suppleness). I've also found that too much roughness on the facial skin causes more breakouts for me... also, replacing alchohol based toners with simple witch hazel seems to be working too, and also instead of benzol peroxide or salicylic acid spot treatments for pimples, I've dabbing on Vapor Rub (who knew!??!!) which helps to "ripen" the pimple, like, by the next morning!! So maybe try out a 'less is more' approach and see if that helps rebalance oil production?


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

Also, those Korean paper masks, esp. vitamin C ones, have been really good in evening out skin tone! So, I'm planning to pick up a stash of them on my trip too hehehehe!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

AvidAquarius said:


> I have also since suffered from terrible skin since I was young. First of all, I have sensitive skin, and second, thick sebum that clogs the pores on my face despite the how much I wash it or the products I use. I'm still looking for a solution and a way to repair the damage to my skin. Any suggestions? Specifically for the thick sebum.




I had really oily skin not that long a go and I found that a mud/clay mask really helps me reduce the oil and brighten my skin..also moisturizing as well makes the skin supple and reduces the oil because maybe your skin is lacking moisture as well?


----------



## OneTrackMind

x not allowed


----------



## anitx

Hi,

anyone tried or recommend any skin clinic for pores treatment ?
Other than co2 or fractional which i tried but i dont think it is afterall effective. I being doing it for years the pores get reduced but that is the limit it can do . It doesnt improve after sometimes is stagnant .Wonder if there is anything is seoul that is helpful for big pores ..


----------



## noangel0909

i always wonder how a high percentage of koreans have porcelain like skin. what kind of regimen or procedures do they do to get that?

some help please


----------



## TaRaUnnie

noangel0909 said:


> i always wonder how a high percentage of koreans have porcelain like skin. what kind of regimen or procedures do they do to get that?
> 
> some help please



A big regimen of beauty and skin care products look up 'korean skincare' or 'korean beauty regime'.
They [some] usually use 8~12 skincare products morning and night and wear sheet masks weekly and use cleansing devices to exfoliate  their skin and clean out their pores. They also go to dermatologists alot as well.
Apart from that it is due to good genetics, BB cream and climate.


----------



## brklynkgurl

Gals,

All the posts about acne....i suffered a bit awhile back and went to see an acupuncturist.  she gave me some teapills which I took and made my acne disappear.  she said it was from my hormones.  you should find a good acupuncturist and see if they can help.  you have nothing to lose.  the dr i went to was in austin, tx.


----------



## wishingstar

Anyone ever had fraxel laser, IPL, or PRP at Dream?  I saw they offer it at their affiliated skin clinic upstairs....not sure if they are actually any good at these. If not, I would be curious to hear where you guys did yours


----------



## iixpenguin

I did prp at renewme skin clinic...for the same price as just prp u can do it with derma shine, which is hyaluronic acid for the skin (not a filler). I think it's called hydrolift at other clinics? Really really moisturizing, and barely no downtime (just had little red marks from injections but it didn't look so bad). 

I think it's more expensive than IPL and stuff, so i've only done it once and haven't gone back for more, though I wish I could.

The thing with skin clinics......... once you start seeing good results it's hard not to keep going back. It's making me so broke lol


----------



## poptarts

I apologize for being slightly off topic: I have very large/visible pores and would really like to reduce the appearance of. I have been supporting a healthier lifestyle for the past 8 months but haven't seen a noticeable change, so I'm seeking some procedures/treatments that might help. Any recommendations would be very much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

Diamond tip microdermabrasion, superficial-medium chemical peels, and routine facials have been giving me some pretty great results. My pores look smaller, face is smoother, skin is more radiant, tone is more even, feel is more supple. Also, drinking a lot of water (8+ cups/day) makes a big difference too!


----------



## anitx

iixpenguin said:


> I did prp at renewme skin clinic...for the same price as just prp u can do it with derma shine, which is hyaluronic acid for the skin (not a filler). I think it's called hydrolift at other clinics? Really really moisturizing, and barely no downtime (just had little red marks from injections but it didn't look so bad).
> 
> I think it's more expensive than IPL and stuff, so i've only done it once and haven't gone back for more, though I wish I could.
> 
> The thing with skin clinics......... once you start seeing good results it's hard not to keep going back. It's making me so broke lol


Hi dear, do you mind sharing how much you paid for the PRP?
And PRP is taking your own blood to extract the plasma right? correct me if i am wrong.
I am quite interested to try that... i seen some website said it helps for big pores too but i am not sure if this is effective?? i am so keen to try!


----------



## anitx

Ulzzang Quest said:


> Diamond tip microdermabrasion, superficial-medium chemical peels, and routine facials have been giving me some pretty great results. My pores look smaller, face is smoother, skin is more radiant, tone is more even, feel is more supple. Also, drinking a lot of water (8+ cups/day) makes a big difference too!


ooo.. i tried CO2 pixel, chemical peels, drinking lots of water... it does help a lil but there's just the max it can do . My pores still damm BIG. i am depressed =(
I wana do something more ... i wonder if there is anything to change the whole skin to become invisible pore.. my pores are so big u dont need a mega pixel camera to see .Just with naked eyes is too big =((


----------



## bonfireheart

Vanilla Creme said:


> So far, I've not been using any skincare related products for my face. I just wash it and simply put some SIMPLE brand moisturiser. Which is not oily. Not putting anything else in case it worsen it.
> 
> I've been prescripted for all I know some sort of antibacterial pills. They really cured my acne for awhile and I experienced smooth "flawless" skin for that while. 2-3 weeks later after I stop the medication, the impact comes back.
> 
> The doctor is bull****ting me! He said I never followed his rountine, that's why it keeps coming back. But that's not true, ANd I strongly agreed that it's hormonal acne, which will never be cured. It can only be prevent, but not cured! It's all inside the body.
> 
> It's either you're blessed with good gene or you've to live with it forever. Life really sucks, if you have good look, you need to have good skin to go with it. I can't keep up with all these anymore. It's so tiring and demoralising. So what your features got fixed, you still need to fix your skin.
> 
> When will I ever be happy again?


Hi VanillaCreme,

I've suffered acne breakouts every now and then too and I think other than acne pills, you can try changing your lifestyle and the food you consume. After I changed my diet and start eating clean, my complexion improved too. Alternatively, you also can try going for facial? 

I saw this girl's blog about facial too! http://phasesofacne.blogspot.sg/


----------



## summerwing

iixpenguin said:


> I did prp at renewme skin clinic...for the same price as just prp u can do it with derma shine, which is hyaluronic acid for the skin (not a filler). I think it's called hydrolift at other clinics? Really really moisturizing, and barely no downtime (just had little red marks from injections but it didn't look so bad).
> 
> I think it's more expensive than IPL and stuff, so i've only done it once and haven't gone back for more, though I wish I could.
> 
> The thing with skin clinics......... once you start seeing good results it's hard not to keep going back. It's making me so broke lol


hi iixpenguin

I did last year only PRP +  Hyaluronic Acid - 429,000 won, have contact them this year price increase double was disappointed with their reply :- we offer translation and upgraded services when you visit our clinic.

how much you pay for your prp + hyaluronic acid ?


----------



## summerwing

iixpenguin said:


> There is a procedure called innofill in Korea, it is a sort of subcision but it uses radiofrequency from the needle point. I heard it was really good for acne scars but I can't find any testimonials. Hoping someone will have an opinion!


i know maylin have innofill but don't know the price 

http://www.maylin.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=withstar


----------



## iixpenguin

summerwing said:


> hi iixpenguin
> 
> I did last year only PRP +  Hyaluronic Acid - 429,000 won, have contact them this year price increase double was disappointed with their reply :- we offer translation and upgraded services when you visit our clinic.
> 
> how much you pay for your prp + hyaluronic acid ?



hmm... whatttt. LOL I think it was around 700+ dollars? I paid in won though. So you didn't have translation last year?

I guess a lot of clinics do that, charging differently if you don't speak Korean.


----------



## iixpenguin

summerwing said:


> i know maylin have innofill but don't know the price
> 
> http://www.maylin.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=withstar



Ohh can u let me know if u get the price at maylin ? I don't know the price for Innofill only bc they said 1 mil for that combined with another laser that's good for scars. Stupid of me I didn't ask for separate price...


----------



## ting11

summerwing said:


> hi iixpenguin
> 
> I did last year only PRP +  Hyaluronic Acid - 429,000 won, have contact them this year price increase double was disappointed with their reply :- we offer translation and upgraded services when you visit our clinic.
> 
> how much you pay for your prp + hyaluronic acid ?


Hi Summerwing, i consult online with them and they quote me 800,000won. But this price is already cheaper compare to other surgery clinics. Is anyone know prp should do before or after rhinoplasty surgery?


----------



## tari_tigerlily

hj88
have u heard of s-drt from cnp clinic for acne scarring? i thot i remember u saying ur bf/husband is getting scarring  treatments  at cnp.is he doing s-drt?
cos I'm planning to get some acne scarring done prior to facial contouring surgery.


----------



## HJ88

tari_tigerlily said:


> hj88
> have u heard of s-drt from cnp clinic for acne scarring? i thot i remember u saying ur bf/husband is getting scarring  treatments  at cnp.is he doing s-drt?
> cos I'm planning to get some acne scarring done prior to facial contouring surgery.



Yep that's the one. He did first treatment in the first week (which involved subscicion of deep acne scars + laser) then second treatment in second week (this Thursday actually). That is to get rid of redness.

Fwiw, his skin is looking good already and downtime hasn't been too bad at all.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

HJ88 said:


> Yep that's the one. He did first treatment in the first week (which involved subscicion of deep acne scars + laser) then second treatment in second week (this Thursday actually). That is to get rid of redness.
> 
> Fwiw, his skin is looking good already and downtime hasn't been too bad at all.



wow that's good. I feel there's hope for me too lol.
could you please post the price of his treatments or pls pm me if you don't want to post it here &#128522;


----------



## HJ88

tari_tigerlily said:


> wow that's good. I feel there's hope for me too lol.
> could you please post the price of his treatments or pls pm me if you don't want to post it here &#128522;



It's actually all on their website - they have a full price list.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

HJ88 said:


> It's actually all on their website - they have a full price list.


not sure if i was on the right page 
but it's asking me to sign in
tried to sign up for but it's in korean &#128546;


----------



## HJ88

tari_tigerlily said:


> not sure if i was on the right page
> but it's asking me to sign in
> tried to sign up for but it's in korean &#128546;



Oh no worries. Anyway I think he paid W600,000 for the round of treatments. If you do more than one round it would work out to be cheaper. He only needed one though because he has had laser before


----------



## tari_tigerlily

HJ88 said:


> Oh no worries. Anyway I think he paid W600,000 for the round of treatments. If you do more than one round it would work out to be cheaper. He only needed one though because he has had laser before



thank you &#128522;


----------



## Popstar88

my experience is this two clinics.  Hus-hu clinic and Teng Teng clinic. 

Hus-Hu
Dermatologist is young, patient and speak good english. he figured out what caused my skin problem. its better to speak english there to get cheaper price than Chinese. also, they offer or promote different things on english and chinese website. this clinic was busy. they charging expensive. PDT vbeam cost 1m. Out of my budget and i left.

Teng Teng-
Dr Julious just asked what i do want, he didn't check my skin problem. in the whole consultation, i felt like it was a business, not visit dermatologist but he is a honest business man, he care his clients not to spend much money at first treatment which is impressed me. He was a bit impatient to answer lots questions but he done well in laser treatment. Anyways i just wanted to get laser done not wait for the next day as i wouldn't stay in Korea for long. the clinic was quiet and the price cheaper than Hus-hu.  Dr not suggest strong laser for his clients like other clinics do. He cares of the side affects or skin irritation of his clients may get.


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

For skin clinic, 

I went to Damii clinic. Good dr, good diagnosis of my skin condition so i had some laser done there and no pain. with free facial before and after was so good.
The only thing is that the website is in Korean and it is a little out of Gangnam area. Took the cab and it was 20 min drive from Apujgeong to get me there. 

The manager can speak english if needed but my cousin booked this for me. After my fc surgery, i have already paid for another session of laser but i couldn't make it and they kindly refunded me with a smile  I didnt feel i was bothering them for that. They are quite busy and i had to wait before having an appointment.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

lolipop32Swiss said:


> For skin clinic,
> 
> I went to Damii clinic. Good dr, good diagnosis of my skin condition so i had some laser done there and no pain. with free facial before and after was so good.
> The only thing is that the website is in Korean and it is a little out of Gangnam area. Took the cab and it was 20 min drive from Apujgeong to get me there.
> 
> The manager can speak english if needed but my cousin booked this for me. After my fc surgery, i have already paid for another session of laser but i couldn't make it and they kindly refunded me with a smile  I didnt feel i was bothering them for that. They are quite busy and i had to wait before having an appointment.



hi lolipop32swiss
was it expensive or was the price reasonable?  
can you share or pm me their website address?
tq


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

It was very reasonable price good service and my skin glows after treatments and no foreigners price. All same price for everyone unless it changes later 

Can share their kakao with you but don't know how by pm 
you can add me on kakao
swiss07102010 
it is not a private kakao. just for ps so i will answer if you remind me of your nickname here 

it is easy to find on google with their  clinic's name Damii


tari_tigerlily said:


> hi lolipop32swiss
> was it expensive or was the price reasonable?
> can you share or pm me their website address?
> tq


----------



## tari_tigerlily

lolipop32Swiss said:


> It was very reasonable price good service and my skin glows after treatments and no foreigners price. All same price for everyone unless it changes later
> 
> Can share their kakao with you but don't know how by pm
> you can add me on kakao
> swiss07102010
> it is not a private kakao. just for ps so i will answer if you remind me of your nickname here
> 
> it is easy to find on google with their  clinic's name Damii



that's nice to know
I'll search online first
if i can't find it I'll pm u
i dont hv kakao &#128516;


----------



## inlusio

I am writing about my experience with Zell dermatology clinic.
I managed to find and visit the place from an earlier post by user Ddalgi. I now could understand why she was reluctant to post the name of the clinic.
I visited the place first in September 2014. I met Dr Park, I told him I wanted treatment for my acne scars, he just told me briefly what the treatment would be like . I then discussed the cost with the consultant (in Korean) - I could speak a little, and unfortunately no-one really could speak English other than Dr Park. There was a mandarin translator there.

I was quoted 2 million won for 3 sesssions of semi ablative laser, subcision, Agi Jusa (baby injection in Korean, it's a growth factor, the consultant said it was better than PRP), fillers. I thought the price was pretty good. I noticed the place was pretty quiet and I was the only one there, (not in a bad way), it doesn't feel like those factory outlets to me.

I returned in January 2015, I stayed in Korea for about 3 months. I must have returned to the clinic at least 15 times or more, I can't count anymore. 
Other than the regular treatments, i had to return for "medical skincare", which consists of at least 45minutes of a mixture of cold electrophoresis, red light therapy, mask, comedonal extraction, and I did not have to pay anything. 

I had 3 sessions of semi-ablative lasers, Dr Park would use a strong setting for the scarred areas and then go through the rest of the face with a lower setting.  And then in between i maybe had 2 sessions of another type of laser. The rest is subcision, fillers, I even got a PRP injection which was not in the agreed package. The treatment was pretty aggressive in a short period of time. For most of the time during my stay there, my face was really red and "could not rest". 

Dr Park speaks very good English, is very warm and is not profit driven. I only got a very good impression of him on my second visit. Before I left Korea, he told me he was glad to have treated me and that he did his best. He even wanted to give me another laser session of which I declined because I did not want to have red cheeks when I leave Korea.

The clinic is very serene and most of the time I went at 10am as the first patient and I was the only one there. The patients are all Koreans except for once I saw a China patient with her own translator. Posting here might change that, i thought hard about this.

The clinic staff treated me very well, it was most probably that I could speak a bit of Korean or else communication would be difficult, and i bought them some beverages and snacks because honestly I felt a bit embarrass for getting so much treatment with 2 million won and not buying them anything.  I did not see any translators when i went there a second time. 

My acne scars have improved tremendously, a lot of the improvement though is due to the fillers, I should gradually see the final results as the fillers disappear in the next few months.


----------



## HJ88

inlusio said:


> I am writing about my experience with Zell dermatology clinic.
> I managed to find and visit the place from an earlier post by user Ddalgi. I now could understand why she was reluctant to post the name of the clinic.
> I visited the place first in September 2014. I met Dr Park, I told him I wanted treatment for my acne scars, he just told me briefly what the treatment would be like . I then discussed the cost with the consultant (in Korean) - I could speak a little, and unfortunately no-one really could speak English other than Dr Park. There was a mandarin translator there.
> 
> I was quoted 2 million won for 3 sesssions of semi ablative laser, subcision, Agi Jusa (baby injection in Korean, it's a growth factor, the consultant said it was better than PRP), fillers. I thought the price was pretty good. I noticed the place was pretty quiet and I was the only one there, (not in a bad way), it doesn't feel like those factory outlets to me.
> 
> I returned in January 2015, I stayed in Korea for about 3 months. I must have returned to the clinic at least 15 times or more, I can't count anymore.
> Other than the regular treatments, i had to return for "medical skincare", which consists of at least 45minutes of a mixture of cold electrophoresis, red light therapy, mask, comedonal extraction, and I did not have to pay anything.
> 
> I had 3 sessions of semi-ablative lasers, Dr Park would use a strong setting for the scarred areas and then go through the rest of the face with a lower setting.  And then in between i maybe had 2 sessions of another type of laser. The rest is subcision, fillers, I even got a PRP injection which was not in the agreed package. The treatment was pretty aggressive in a short period of time. For most of the time during my stay there, my face was really red and "could not rest".
> 
> Dr Park speaks very good English, is very warm and is not profit driven. I only got a very good impression of him on my second visit. Before I left Korea, he told me he was glad to have treated me and that he did his best. He even wanted to give me another laser session of which I declined because I did not want to have red cheeks when I leave Korea.
> 
> The clinic is very serene and most of the time I went at 10am as the first patient and I was the only one there. The patients are all Koreans except for once I saw a China patient with her own translator. Posting here might change that, i thought hard about this.
> 
> The clinic staff treated me very well, it was most probably that I could speak a bit of Korean or else communication would be difficult, and i bought them some beverages and snacks because honestly I felt a bit embarrass for getting so much treatment with 2 million won and not buying them anything.  I did not see any translators when i went there a second time.
> 
> My acne scars have improved tremendously, a lot of the improvement though is due to the fillers, I should gradually see the final results as the fillers disappear in the next few months.



Hi inlusio, are you able to share Zell's contact email?


----------



## wishingstar

Has anyone had any skin treatments done at Dream? (The plastic surgery clinic ) i notice there's also an affiliated Dream dermatology / skin clinic in the same building that offers laser, prp, etc.....am wondering if it's any good


----------



## K Couture

wishingstar said:


> Has anyone had any skin treatments done at Dream? (The plastic surgery clinic ) i notice there's also an affiliated Dream dermatology / skin clinic in the same building that offers laser, prp, etc.....am wondering if it's any good


i did carbon laser, fraxel and ulthera there. Its good but more on the pricey side. I'm not one to be price conscious at all when it comes to actual surgery because I believe my face and body is priceless, but not so much for generic skin treatments. 

If you want a cheaper alternative, maybe not as smancy as Dream but still good u can try Oracle. Its in that alley way next to Dream walking towards the starbucks. I got laser hair for full legs plus (not telling where else) for just under 100. Compared to what they charge in Australia thats a really good price.


----------



## wishingstar

Awesome- thanks for the tip, KCouture! I'll def check out Oracle. 

Did they have Eng speaking dermatologists and translators there, and is there any dr you recommend there in particular? (Or are they all the same?)

Also, did your laser hair removal work well? I've done it on my upper lip 6x already in the US and in Taiwan, but some hair keeps growing back!

Lastly, were you able to get some discount on your surgeries for doing the skin treatments and surgeries together at Dream, or is the consultation and negotiation process for plastic surgery vs dermatology at Dream totally separate?

Thanks a million!


----------



## K Couture

wishingstar said:


> Awesome- thanks for the tip, KCouture! I'll def check out Oracle.
> 
> Did they have Eng speaking dermatologists and translators there, and is there any dr you recommend there in particular? (Or are they all the same?)
> 
> Also, did your laser hair removal work well? I've done it on my upper lip 6x already in the US and in Taiwan, but some hair keeps growing back!
> 
> Lastly, were you able to get some discount on your surgeries for doing the skin treatments and surgeries together at Dream, or is the consultation and negotiation process for plastic surgery vs dermatology at Dream totally separate?
> 
> Thanks a million!


its different. The skin clinic consultant is a different person and they don't seem to discount that heavily. When I asked about the lasers on level 2 I was told I had to go up to the dermatology department to speak to the consultant there :S.  

I always get discounts at Dream but my discount for surgery is alot more than for skin treatment. which was why after the first time I just decided to go to Oracle. And yes the laser worked there. They use a pulse laser rather than the zap zap zap type im used to back home. Both just as good tho. The machine at Oracle didn't event hurt too. I think its because of the cold gel they use. 

Can't remember who my dermatologist at Oracle is but near the reception desk is a staff rating board which patients will place a star next to the dermatologist's name if they are satisfied with treatment. I picked the lady with the most stars haha.


----------



## dreamsofyou

Visiting Korea later this year to look for skin treatment and I came across this thread. So many clinics I really can't choose!!

Im looking to treat some widened pores and a few age spots, maybe some facials. Good candidates seem like Zell and Renewme, preferably a place with good English. But the treatments and price is obviously more important.

Any further reviews or recommendations? This thread has not been updated in a while.


----------



## HJ88

dreamsofyou said:


> Visiting Korea later this year to look for skin treatment and I came across this thread. So many clinics I really can't choose!!
> 
> Im looking to treat some widened pores and a few age spots, maybe some facials. Good candidates seem like Zell and Renewme, preferably a place with good English. But the treatments and price is obviously more important.
> 
> Any further reviews or recommendations? This thread has not been updated in a while.



I tried to get in touch with Zell and they just ignored my email. Renew me got back to me but their prices were a bit ridiculous. CNP was good


----------



## HJ88

I should add that the CNP branch near COEX had an English speaking dermatologist. Their prices were very reasonable and the results were great (laser and excision on acne scars)


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

I only know korean ones 
But if u know someone who can help u there try
: http://m.clinic-hu.com/index.php
Girls on pursr i met went there for prp treatments 
I went to damii skin a bit outside of gangnam area


----------



## Peachy905

May I ask what kind of laser they used on you? Were your acne scars the ice pick kinds?


----------



## gnoade

HJ88 said:


> I tried to get in touch with Zell and they just ignored my email. Renew me got back to me but their prices were a bit ridiculous. CNP was good



How much did they quote you for and what procedures did you enquire about? Because i have been very interested in getting laser procedures done and i speak fluent korean but i realise that korean blogs mostly do advertisments and blogpost to get some freebies rather than to write about their honest experiences. You can say im cross referencing with the foreign expats to make sure im doing the right stuff!  Because for the Renew korean site, they have so much more procedures available and the prices are so affordable that im seriously considering going to them but reading your comment, im wondering if its a translation fee?


----------



## HJ88

gnoade said:


> How much did they quote you for and what procedures did you enquire about? Because i have been very interested in getting laser procedures done and i speak fluent korean but i realise that korean blogs mostly do advertisments and blogpost to get some freebies rather than to write about their honest experiences. You can say im cross referencing with the foreign expats to make sure im doing the right stuff!  Because for the Renew korean site, they have so much more procedures available and the prices are so affordable that im seriously considering going to them but reading your comment, im wondering if its a translation fee?



Renew quoted me 1 million won per session for mild acne scar removal and said you would need about 4 - 5 sessions in total - done once a month.

Acculift was 3.2 million won.

If the difference in price is due to the translation fee, then i personally wouldn't go there on principle.

CNP certainly didn't differentiate on this basis. They just made the most of the fact that some of their doctors already speak English. 

My BF doesn't speak a word of korean and CNP charged their ordinary rate. And they printed all his care instructions in English for him.

If you speak korean, obviously you don't have to worry about clinics that overcharge foreigners though.


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

gnoade said:


> How much did they quote you for and what procedures did you enquire about? Because i have been very interested in getting laser procedures done and i speak fluent korean but i realise that korean blogs mostly do advertisements and blogpost to get some freebies rather than to write about their honest experiences. You can say im cross referencing with the foreign expats to make sure im doing the right stuff!  Because for the Renew korean site, they have so much more procedures available and the prices are so affordable that im seriously considering going to them but reading your comment, im wondering if its a translation fee?


You're right, the Korean consumer web is kind of a big joke here, it's riddled with spam and fake content, whether you're looking for a doctor or a good Korean BBQ place. Locals tune out the opinion part and use reviews to look up info like location, hours and prices (Koreans mostly rely on their personal network's referral).

Renewme is an international clinic, so they'll have more of premium than a local clinic, but in my opinion, it's still cheaper than the US in some aspects. If you like comfort and being able to speak English with the staff, given priority treatment over Koreans and you're not on a tight budget, then it's a good fit.

I used to go there a lot for IV nutrient therapy and to treat an occasional breakout.

Last week I went to a very local clinic, the kind that when a foreigner walks in, the entire staff looks at you like a deer caught in headlights because they speak zero english, and are wondering how you managed to walk in.

I went there out of convenience because it's around the corner from me. I looked at their price sheet and noticed a lot of their packages are marked lower because they're for Koreans. I know enough Korean to get by, but not having a staff who speaks English, and being treated like a martian from another planet staff: giggling, hesitating etc... and having a doctor who can't really communicate with you can be annoying. 

Also, if you're someone who has my skin tone (mediterranean, latin, middle eastern, persian, filipino, southeast asian, south asian, etc...) I would advise going to an international clinic: Woo Han, Leaders, Renewme, Oracle, HusHu, etc... that is used to dealing with different skin types and know how to adjust the settings on the lasers accordingly.


----------



## HJ88

Compared to Australia, Renewme's prices are a lot more expensive, particularly considering the laser they were quoting for (and the fact that you would have to go back 4 or 5 times!!)

This is even more so if you are an Australian resident correcting acne scars with a dermatologist in Australia, where you can claim a portion of the costs back with Medicare (for laser, dermal grafts etc)


----------



## Jeet Dhindsa

HJ88 said:


> Compared to Australia, Renewme's prices are a lot more expensive, particularly considering the laser they were quoting for (and the fact that you would have to go back 4 or 5 times!!)
> 
> This is even more so if you are an Australian resident correcting acne scars with a dermatologist in Australia, where you can claim a portion of the costs back with Medicare (for laser, dermal grafts etc)


I bet, most countries outside the US have much more reasonable health care costs. When I was in the States, it cost $90 for me to just talk to a dermatologist for 15 minutes. 

I believe Renewme is targeting more affluent clientele for their foreign patient services, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Most laser skin toning treatments usually require 4 to 5 treatments to see results. Unless it's a one time dramatic treatment like fraxel laser skin resurfacing. I get a lot of users asking about skin treatments and I don't really advise on doing a treatment that is going to require 4 to 5 sessions with 3 to 4 week intervals because if they're medical tourists, then they're not going to be around for that long. They could do a one-off and continue treatment back home.

So skin clinics for tourists could be good for fillers, botox, fat grafting, prp, mole removal, permanent makeup, skin resurfacing or pampering with facials and peels, and or beginning a long term treatment they're going to continue when they go back (hair and tattoo removal, laser skin toning, acne treatment, etc...).

Fraxel:

aboutfaceskincare.com/sites/default/files/u28/Fraxel%20face%20progression.jpg


----------



## zhenzz

xbambix said:


> You need to meet with the Director Dr. Kwon--he is fantastic and looks like a teddy bear . If you ever go say Stacy sent you and he will be extra good to you . What kind of skin treatments do you want to get?


hi! i can't seem to find the website for Tam Clinic. Any idea?


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

zhenzz said:


> hi! i can't seem to find the website for Tam Clinic. Any idea?



There are many skin clinics tam is cheap cause they are not really drs  there...

http://www.tamclinic.co.kr

Tam Kakao &#53456;&#53364;&#47532;&#45769;

Can have prp  and hydro injection last summer for 160 000 krw


----------



## zhenzz

Hi everyone! I'm heading to korea in oct for about a month.

1) Planning to do some *acne scars and beauty treatments* there. I have done lots of CO2 and Fractional lasers in Singapore for the past few years, plus TCA Cross, subcision, but  results have reached a plateau for a while already, so looking for some new machines and methods.

Any recommendations? Based on what i've read here, I have shortlisted *CNP, Leaders, Emagic, Tam (Dr Kwon)*. Any particular doctors that anyone knows are good?


2) Also, am at a dilemma between doing *fillers or rhinoplasty*. I've done fillers for my cheeks and chin before, but not sure about my nose bridge. I've got different friends who advised for each, so I'm torn. =/

Fillers: if I don't like the outcome, it's reversible/ can wait it out. More expensive in the long run.
Rhino: no recurring charges for annual  top up. What if anything goes wrong, or I don't like the outcome - permanent / have to get revision.

What do you gals think?


3) Anyone heard of good reviews for The Line? Thinking of doing double eyelid with them as a friend did hers there. But am open to more recommendations too.


Thank you!


----------



## zhenzz

huh?? they are not really doctors there? isn't it risky then?



lolipop32Swiss said:


> There are many skin clinics tam is cheap cause they are not really drs  there...
> 
> http://www.tamclinic.co.kr
> 
> Tam Kakao &#53456;&#53364;&#47532;&#45769;
> 
> Can have prp  and hydro injection last summer for 160 000 krw


----------



## K Couture

zhenzz said:


> huh?? they are not really doctors there? isn't it risky then?


Hrmmm im not sure but in Korea i think "aestheticians" can do skin treatment too for simple procedures. Like over in Australia lasers, peels etc can be done by aestheticians but injectables must be done by a dermatologist, surgeon, gp with the right liscense and liscensed nurses.


----------



## TsubasaHime

I'm thinking of doing skin care and maybe hair removal in korea but I just have no idea about any of it.... Never did any of this kind of stuff before even in California so not sure if Seoul is cheaper? It's just appealing to me because the really ulzzang styled korean girls I see in the States have such beautiful skin.

My skin really isn't bad or oily. I only get the occasional 3-5 pimples on my forehead/t-zone every few weeks... never on my cheeks. However it's strange because my skin doesn't really like any facial products save for sekkisei toner, skinfood black sugar mask, and oddly cetaphil lotion (drugstore brand you can use for all over body so it's really wtf). All used separately. 

I've tried switching to the korean 5 step skin routine many times, but it just makes me break out so much more than normal ugh.. so I revert back to my usual: wash face in the morning and during shower, dabbing what's remaining on hands from applying lotion to body to face which keeps me in pretty good shape. Everything I've tried makes me break out :\that's why I'm a little scared of having even a facial done because idk how I'll react. I'm not even oily skin so it's just frustrating...

My skin's forever stuck at decent with a few pimples and I really wanna know how to get pearly glowing perfect skin ughhhh....


----------



## dreamsofyou

lolipop32Swiss said:


> There are many skin clinics tam is cheap cause they are not really drs  there...
> 
> http://www.tamclinic.co.kr
> 
> Tam Kakao &#53456;&#53364;&#47532;&#45769;
> 
> Can have prp  and hydro injection last summer for 160 000 krw



This is also what I was told at Renewme... I didn't go because it was a little out of my budget. But the rep there said that cheaper places usually dont use a dermatologist for the procedures. My fillers back in the US was a few hundred dollars cheaper but it was done by a nurse. And the person there says that even GPs might not be as good because they don't understand skin like a dermatologist. They wouldn't know what to do if anything goes wrong (it might, filler is not always 100% safe).
I still couldn't bring myself to pay for everything there,but if I could afford it I would def go. Why does beauty have to come at such a cost ((


----------



## gnoade

TsubasaHime said:


> I'm thinking of doing skin care and maybe hair removal in korea but I just have no idea about any of it.... Never did any of this kind of stuff before even in California so not sure if Seoul is cheaper? It's just appealing to me because the really ulzzang styled korean girls I see in the States have such beautiful skin.
> 
> My skin really isn't bad or oily. I only get the occasional 3-5 pimples on my forehead/t-zone every few weeks... never on my cheeks. However it's strange because my skin doesn't really like any facial products save for sekkisei toner, skinfood black sugar mask, and oddly cetaphil lotion (drugstore brand you can use for all over body so it's really wtf). All used separately.
> 
> I've tried switching to the korean 5 step skin routine many times, but it just makes me break out so much more than normal ugh.. so I revert back to my usual: wash face in the morning and during shower, dabbing what's remaining on hands from applying lotion to body to face which keeps me in pretty good shape. Everything I've tried makes me break out :\that's why I'm a little scared of having even a facial done because idk how I'll react. I'm not even oily skin so it's just frustrating...
> 
> My skin's forever stuck at decent with a few pimples and I really wanna know how to get pearly glowing perfect skin ughhhh....



Maybe you are allergic to something in korean products! I remember one of my friends who found out she is actually allergic to this particular ingredient and that ingredient is found in most/quite a number of korean beauty products! 
Her allergy reaction actually just causes her to break out really bad! Maybe you should find out if you are allergic to a particular ingredient! That would help you when you want to change your future skin care routine be it korean products or not.


----------



## zhenzz

i'm in korea right now, went to quite a few clinics to do consultations, most on my own, 2 with a chinese translator i met in my guesthouse.

my main concern is for my old acne scars, and some places suggested i do stem cell treatment since i have done lasers (fractional and co2) for at least 10x already and results have reaches a plateau.

stem cell therapy:
1) most will harvest the stem cells from my own fats
2) 1 said they have the latest technology to harvest the stem cells from my blood which of course they said was better. 

both are similar in price -  freaking expensive - range from 8000k won to 10000k won (ie around S$10k) for each treatment. they do give discounts for subsequent treatments.

anyone has more knowledge on stem cell therapy?


----------



## tanda.x

zhenzz said:


> i'm in korea right now, went to quite a few clinics to do consultations, most on my own, 2 with a chinese translator i met in my guesthouse.
> 
> my main concern is for my old acne scars, and some places suggested i do stem cell treatment since i have done lasers (fractional and co2) for at least 10x already and results have reaches a plateau.
> 
> stem cell therapy:
> 1) most will harvest the stem cells from my own fats
> 2) 1 said they have the latest technology to harvest the stem cells from my blood which of course they said was better.
> 
> both are similar in price -  freaking expensive - range from 8000k won to 10000k won (ie around S$10k) for each treatment. they do give discounts for subsequent treatments.
> 
> anyone has more knowledge on stem cell therapy?



Hi zhenzz,

Which clinics did you visit?
Thanks 

x


----------



## HJ88

zhenzz said:


> i'm in korea right now, went to quite a few clinics to do consultations, most on my own, 2 with a chinese translator i met in my guesthouse.
> 
> my main concern is for my old acne scars, and some places suggested i do stem cell treatment since i have done lasers (fractional and co2) for at least 10x already and results have reaches a plateau.
> 
> stem cell therapy:
> 1) most will harvest the stem cells from my own fats
> 2) 1 said they have the latest technology to harvest the stem cells from my blood which of course they said was better.
> 
> both are similar in price -  freaking expensive - range from 8000k won to 10000k won (ie around S$10k) for each treatment. they do give discounts for subsequent treatments.
> 
> anyone has more knowledge on stem cell therapy?



Is this PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma)? If so, those prices are daylight robbery...


----------



## zhenzz

HJ88 said:


> Is this PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma)? If so, those prices are daylight robbery...


nono, PRP is removing blood platelets from your blood. stem cell therapy is removing stem cells from fats or blood (most places uses fats).

PRP can get anywhere from W200k to W450k, definitely a far cry from stem cell therapy.


----------



## inlusio

Which clinics offered that? i would like to check their website. I searched the medical literature and only 1 study popped out which they use bone marrow stem cells for treatment of atropic acne scars.
It's an experimental treatment at a very high price and i don't see how harvesting stem cells from fat cost more than 3x compared to the frequently done fat graft + adipose stem cell procedure.


----------



## HJ88

zhenzz said:


> nono, PRP is removing blood platelets from your blood. stem cell therapy is removing stem cells from fats or blood (most places uses fats).
> 
> PRP can get anywhere from W200k to W450k, definitely a far cry from stem cell therapy.



Ahhh I see I see.

I'm going for PRP myself next week so I've been reading up on prices


----------



## zhenzz

tanda.x said:


> Hi zhenzz,
> 
> Which clinics did you visit?
> Thanks
> 
> x


wow, i visited a lot. below prices in won, after minor bargaining. I also asked together with other procedures i was looking at, so prices may or may be the same if doing on it's own.


*Stem Cell Therapy*

The Line - stem cell therapy from fats ($8250k)

Page - also stem cell from fats ($5000k - don't ask me what's the difference, some other docs and my translator said can't be so cheap. maybe it's the concentration harvested that's different)

Idea - stem cell from fats ($9000k)

Gold Plastic Surgery - stem cell therapy from blood (they said 1. blood is of a latest tech, 2. im quite skinny so might not have enough fats) ($8000k)

Regen - they recommended laser at first, until i asked about stem cell, to which the dermatologist was like (in korean),"oh how did you know about stem cell?". i really didn't like their translator cause she didn't sound like she knew much, probably very new, and also a bit impatient. ($7500k)


*Lasers:*

Dream Skin - co2 laser (2 diff types), tca cross ($495k)
CNP - their DRT skin rejuvenation (er yag and fraxel laser) ($655k)

*Others*

Teuim - consulted on eyelid surgery


I'm really pretty much at a loss. Currently thinking between CNP and Gold, it's either i try the laser one more time (after at least 10 times in sg, which has not much effect now), or i go for the stem cell. 

Gold mentioned that they can do stem cell n fat graft for my nose bridge and chin too (included inside), as i told them i won't have budget to do fillers for my nose and chin if i do the stem cell. My own translator said it's more lasting than fillers cause we don't use nose and chin for facial expressions, and can last even for years after doing just twice. and if i want to do rhino in future, it will not affect too. 

Anyone heard of stem cell/ fat graft for nose and chin before?


----------



## zhenzz

inlusio said:


> Which clinics offered that? i would like to check their website. I searched the medical literature and only 1 study popped out which they use bone marrow stem cells for treatment of atropic acne scars.
> It's an experimental treatment at a very high price and i don't see how harvesting stem cells from fat cost more than 3x compared to the frequently done fat graft + adipose stem cell procedure.


*Stem Cell Therapy*

The Line - stem cell therapy from fats ($8250k)

Page - also stem cell from fats ($5000k - don't ask me what's the  difference, some other docs and my translator said can't be so cheap.  maybe it's the concentration harvested that's different)

Idea - stem cell from fats ($9000k)

Gold Plastic Surgery - stem cell therapy from blood (they said 1. blood  is of a latest tech, 2. im quite skinny so might not have enough fats)  ($8000k)

Regen - they recommended laser at first, until i asked about stem cell,  to which the dermatologist was like (in korean),"oh how did you know  about stem cell?". i really didn't like their translator cause she  didn't sound like she knew much, probably very new, and also a bit  impatient. ($7500k)


----------



## TsubasaHime

gnoade said:


> Maybe you are allergic to something in korean products! I remember one of my friends who found out she is actually allergic to this particular ingredient and that ingredient is found in most/quite a number of korean beauty products!
> Her allergy reaction actually just causes her to break out really bad! Maybe you should find out if you are allergic to a particular ingredient! That would help you when you want to change your future skin care routine be it korean products or not.



Hmm.. Thanks, I will try checking that out.. though I feel like the only common stuff every single darned one will share are fundamental ingredients... But we'll see!! Do you think you can tell me what ingredient your friend is allergic too so I can keep a special eye out for it?


----------



## inlusio

zhenzz said:


> *Stem Cell Therapy*
> 
> The Line - stem cell therapy from fats ($8250k)
> 
> Page - also stem cell from fats ($5000k - don't ask me what's the  difference, some other docs and my translator said can't be so cheap.  maybe it's the concentration harvested that's different)
> 
> Idea - stem cell from fats ($9000k)
> 
> Gold Plastic Surgery - stem cell therapy from blood (they said 1. blood  is of a latest tech, 2. im quite skinny so might not have enough fats)  ($8000k)
> 
> Regen - they recommended laser at first, until i asked about stem cell,  to which the dermatologist was like (in korean),"oh how did you know  about stem cell?". i really didn't like their translator cause she  didn't sound like she knew much, probably very new, and also a bit  impatient. ($7500k)



I took a look at the websites
1. The line - never mention anything about stem cells, at least i didn't see them offer dermatological service
2. Page- can't find a clinic by that name
3. Idea - webpage displays how sterile is their stem cell facility and just explains the procedure
4. Gold- never mention stem cell
5. Regen- never mention stem cell

I guess pure dermatological practices don't offer it as
1. They are not trained to harvest fats (most accessible source for stem cells)
2. Lack of evidence?

Unless you find some evidence otherwise that it works, from what i can gather is it doesn't.  Have you looked at fibroblast injection?


----------



## zhenzz

inlusio said:


> I took a look at the websites
> 1. The line - never mention anything about stem cells, at least i didn't see them offer dermatological service
> 2. Page- can't find a clinic by that name
> 3. Idea - webpage displays how sterile is their stem cell facility and just explains the procedure
> 4. Gold- never mention stem cell
> 5. Regen- never mention stem cell
> 
> I guess pure dermatological practices don't offer it as
> 1. They are not trained to harvest fats (most accessible source for stem cells)
> 2. Lack of evidence?
> 
> Unless you find some evidence otherwise that it works, from what i can gather is it doesn't.  Have you looked at fibroblast injection?


Yah most of them actually didn't recommend stem cell straight up as well, it's usually after i told them i have done at least 10 times of lasers in sg before, and results have reached a plateau, then they will suggest stem cell (provided they do it. CNP and Dream do not do it)

But Gold does have it in the chinese website, called &#24178;&#32454;&#32990;&#12290;I didn't look at the others.

Idea and Gold are because I met a chinese translator at my guesthouse (she was taking care of another girl staying here), and i asked her about stem cell therapy, thus she went to specifically find clinics which do stem cells and have received good clinic reviews, and she brought me there.

No, i haven't heard of fibroblast injection, has it received good reviews for acne scars?


----------



## K Couture

zhenzz said:


> Yah most of them actually didn't recommend stem cell straight up as well, it's usually after i told them i have done at least 10 times of lasers in sg before, and results have reached a plateau, then they will suggest stem cell (provided they do it. CNP and Dream do not do it)
> 
> But Gold does have it in the chinese website, called &#24178;&#32454;&#32990;&#12290;I didn't look at the others.
> 
> Idea and Gold are because I met a chinese translator at my guesthouse (she was taking care of another girl staying here), and i asked her about stem cell therapy, thus she went to specifically find clinics which do stem cells and have received good clinic reviews, and she brought me there.
> 
> No, i haven't heard of fibroblast injection, has it received good reviews for acne scars?


this might sound gross but have you guys heard of human placenta injections? My japanese friend who is a dental surgeon injects herself with it. She's like 60 but looks 20 years younger never had any surger at all. Im wondering where they even get the human placenta from or if injecting it even has such drastic results or whether she just has good genetics to begin with


----------



## inlusio

zhenzz said:


> Yah most of them actually didn't recommend stem cell
> No, i haven't heard of fibroblast injection, has it received good reviews for acne scars?



autologus fibroblast injection - studies show a significant response rate. It underwent a phase III trial. They will take a small punch of the tissue behind the ear and culture the fibroblasts
I checked with 2 clinics so far, it cost about 7million won, need 8-10 weeks to culture them and 3 injections given 2-3 weeks apart.
I think the response rate will even be better with concomittant laser treatment


----------



## HJ88

inlusio said:


> autologus fibroblast injection - studies show a significant response rate. It underwent a phase III trial. They will take a small punch of the tissue behind the ear and culture the fibroblasts
> I checked with 2 clinics so far, it cost about 7million won, need 8-10 weeks to culture them and 3 injections given 2-3 weeks apart.
> I think the response rate will even be better with concomittant laser treatment



This sounds to me basically like dermal grafting. 

They harvest collagen behind your ear, then break up the scar tissue in your acne scar with a long needle before inserting the harvested collagen into the scar pit and put a tiny stitch in the graft. 

There are dermatologists that do this in Australia and the US (that I know of, I'm sure there are others though).

I had this done many years ago to great effect. 

Costs nowhere near $7000!!


----------



## inlusio

HJ88 said:


> This sounds to me basically like dermal grafting.
> 
> They harvest collagen behind your ear, then break up the scar tissue in your acne scar with a long needle before inserting the harvested collagen into the scar pit and put a tiny stitch in the graft.
> 
> There are dermatologists that do this in Australia and the US (that I know of, I'm sure there are others though).
> 
> I had this done many years ago to great effect.
> 
> Costs nowhere near $7000!!



different


----------



## HJ88

inlusio said:


> different



I just looked up the study you referred to. 

It seems to be targeting the same result as dermal grafting - that is, improving moderate to severe acne scars using your own cells.

Given the results of dermal grafting are so good it seems strange to pay $7000 for this procedure (that's still in the trial phase) when you can have dermal grafts done for a few hundred dollars a cheek..

Eh to each his own


----------



## inlusio

Different although both are autologous procedures.

You read up the Weiss 2007 study? It's not a free public access paper. The procedure is actually FDA approved.

Could you link me to any study regarding skin/dermal grafting with regards to acne scarring, I can't find any in the medical literature.  There are many links to acne.org though, procedure wise cheaper but higher complications due to the need to make an incision and also risk of getting epidermal cysts.

The fibroblast procedure cost so much because they have to multiply your cells for 8-10 weeks in a lab under a sterile environment and amount to 10-20million cells per ml


----------



## HJ88

inlusio said:


> Different although both are autologous procedures.
> 
> You read up the Weiss 2007 study? It's not a free public access paper. The procedure is actually FDA approved.
> 
> Could you link me to any study regarding skin/dermal grafting with regards to acne scarring, I can't find any in the medical literature.  There are many links to acne.org though, procedure wise cheaper but higher complications due to the need to make an incision and also risk of getting epidermal cysts.
> 
> The fibroblast procedure cost so much because they have to multiply your cells for 8-10 weeks in a lab under a sterile environment and amount to 10-20million cells per ml



I doubt you'll find any papers on dermal grafting for acne scarring. I got the treatment from the doctor who pioneered it and is writing the seminal paper on it. That's not to say other doctors don't practice dermal grafting though. 

There are potential complications to any procedure, which is why it's so important to go to someone who specialises in it.


----------



## gnoade

zhenzz said:


> i'm in korea right now, went to quite a few clinics to do consultations, most on my own, 2 with a chinese translator i met in my guesthouse.
> 
> my main concern is for my old acne scars, and some places suggested i do stem cell treatment since i have done lasers (fractional and co2) for at least 10x already and results have reaches a plateau.
> 
> stem cell therapy:
> 1) most will harvest the stem cells from my own fats
> 2) 1 said they have the latest technology to harvest the stem cells from my blood which of course they said was better.
> 
> both are similar in price -  freaking expensive - range from 8000k won to 10000k won (ie around S$10k) for each treatment. they do give discounts for subsequent treatments.
> 
> anyone has more knowledge on stem cell therapy?



Wow! U went with your own translator and they still charge you so much?? Thats daylight robbery!! The fraxel laser i intro my friend to was only 495,000krw for 3 sessions!


----------



## Skinology

I received a lot of pms for the name of my skin clinic after my post here.
Sorry if I did not reply to you but my doctor is kinda picky too, he may sometimes not reply to patients he does not want to treat.

I went to him again this year for fillers and it hurts like a b!tch although numbing cream was used.
He's busy as usual but he didnt make me feel rushed during consultation, he made sure to explain properly what he's going to do and took time off to ask how am I etc. 
That's why I trust him completely as I see him more as a friend than doctor.

He's a one-man show although he has a lot of nurses helping him, that&#8216;s why he cares more about quality than quantity.
There are too many clinics which started out good but after becoming popular, they started to hire more people and expand too fast. 
Many will sponsor popular bloggers in the bloggers' countries and though the bloggers claimed they are not paid for the post, if someone gives you something for free, wont you feel obliged to at least say something nice about it? It's human nature and I don't blame them which is why I take what they said with a grain of salt.


----------



## inlusio

The fillers hurt a lot for me too, more than the laser.
The skin has a lot of pain receptors and distending them by injecting anything causes a tremendous amount of pain.


----------



## ahrieru

Hi everyone, I thought I'd share my first experience at the dermatologist in Korea with you. I went to ask a bit about acne and acne scarring treatments.

I live in a smaller town, so the the clinic I went to is part of a chain across Korea (Oracle), the dermatologist didn't speak much English (mostly just scientific terms). I've been breaking out slightly (not as bad as when I first arrived though, I'm pretty sure it's just some wild after period hormones) so I decided to visit the dermatologist with both my acne concerns and other questions about various procedures for acne scarring. For the acne, I was recommended what I think was scaling (basically extractions and a peel). I declined and just went for the extractions as a baby step since my breakout it pretty small, and everything is currently at a head (assuming nothing new pops up). The reasons I chose to just do the extractions was because I didn't know what type of peel they were using, and originally thought it was TCA since we switched from talking about scarring treatment to acne treatment. (I'm pretty sure it isn't TCA used for scaling, as he specifically said TCA was for scarring, and just used "peel" to describe the scaling). He also said scaling is good for hyperpigmentation.

The extractions were quick, and fairly painless, the worst being a couple of blackheads extracted from my nose. What was interesting was that for my actual pimples, they used a needle syringe (they asked if I was okay with this first). So basically, they suck all the pus out. Again, it was painless, just a slight twinge where they insert the needle. This cost 22,000 won (about $20 usd). The full scaling is 77,000 won, and I'll probably get that next month when my hormones act up, just to experience it. 

For acne scarring, surprisingly I wasn't recommended fraxel. This might be because the majority of my scarring is pretty shallow. The dermatologist told me I'd need to do it many times, and it'd be expensive (about 100-200k won). Instead, I was recommended TCA peels for the individual scars (the dermatologist recommended this specifically for larger scars like the one from chickenpox I have, or icepick scars from acne). It would be faster and cheaper.

I thought I'd mention all this as I know some of you buy peels from MUAC, and thought, hey, maybe you'd be interested. That, and because we don't generally think of Korean skincare as being heavy on acids, but it seems like they do use them often in dermatologist's procedure (and maybe that's how the stars have flawless skin?).


----------



## prepare123

ahrieru said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I'd share my first experience at the dermatologist in Korea with you. I went to ask a bit about acne and acne scarring treatments.
> 
> I live in a smaller town, so the the clinic I went to is part of a chain across Korea (Oracle), the dermatologist didn't speak much English (mostly just scientific terms). I've been breaking out slightly (not as bad as when I first arrived though, I'm pretty sure it's just some wild after period hormones) so I decided to visit the dermatologist with both my acne concerns and other questions about various procedures for acne scarring. For the acne, I was recommended what I think was scaling (basically extractions and a peel). I declined and just went for the extractions as a baby step since my breakout it pretty small, and everything is currently at a head (assuming nothing new pops up). The reasons I chose to just do the extractions was because I didn't know what type of peel they were using, and originally thought it was TCA since we switched from talking about scarring treatment to acne treatment. (I'm pretty sure it isn't TCA used for scaling, as he specifically said TCA was for scarring, and just used "peel" to describe the scaling). He also said scaling is good for hyperpigmentation.
> 
> The extractions were quick, and fairly painless, the worst being a couple of blackheads extracted from my nose. What was interesting was that for my actual pimples, they used a needle syringe (they asked if I was okay with this first). So basically, they suck all the pus out. Again, it was painless, just a slight twinge where they insert the needle. This cost 22,000 won (about $20 usd). The full scaling is 77,000 won, and I'll probably get that next month when my hormones act up, just to experience it.
> 
> For acne scarring, surprisingly I wasn't recommended fraxel. This might be because the majority of my scarring is pretty shallow. The dermatologist told me I'd need to do it many times, and it'd be expensive (about 100-200k won). Instead, I was recommended TCA peels for the individual scars (the dermatologist recommended this specifically for larger scars like the one from chickenpox I have, or icepick scars from acne). It would be faster and cheaper.
> 
> I thought I'd mention all this as I know some of you buy peels from MUAC, and thought, hey, maybe you'd be interested. That, and because we don't generally think of Korean skincare as being heavy on acids, but it seems like they do use them often in dermatologist's procedure (and maybe that's how the stars have flawless skin?).



The TCA peels for individual scars sounds interesting. Are you going to get it done? Please keep us updated. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## ahrieru

I am planning on it, as I've read about good results on an acne board (although a lot of them decided to do it themselves rather than going to the dermatologist). The TCA is best of ice pick scars, and boxcar scars I think. So that's also something to take into consideration when asking your dermatologist about it.

I'm trying to visit another dermatologist in Daejeon, but that plan might fall through and I might just go with the TCA. I'll definitely keep you updated.


----------



## Gantz

Hey,

Has anybody had an experience for Fat Grafting at a skin clinic? I know that Renewme clinic does it and I suppose other skin clinics as well, but is it better to get it done at a skin clinic or at a plstic surgery clinic?

Thanks!


----------



## rachies

Hi Skinology, 
Thanks for sharing your experiences! I've been researching for a few mths to find a reasonably priced and trustworthy clinic for my hyperpigmentation. I really like  what you mentioned about your doctor! Could you pm me the clinic and doctor's name please? Shall try my luck and hopefully he's willing to treat me..
baopyl@gmail.com
Thanks!!


----------



## rachies

Skinology said:


> I received a lot of pms for the name of my skin clinic after my post here.
> Sorry if I did not reply to you but my doctor is kinda picky too, he may sometimes not reply to patients he does not want to treat.
> 
> I went to him again this year for fillers and it hurts like a b!tch although numbing cream was used.
> He's busy as usual but he didnt make me feel rushed during consultation, he made sure to explain properly what he's going to do and took time off to ask how am I etc.
> That's why I trust him completely as I see him more as a friend than doctor.
> 
> He's a one-man show although he has a lot of nurses helping him, thats why he cares more about quality than quantity.
> There are too many clinics which started out good but after becoming popular, they started to hire more people and expand too fast.
> Many will sponsor popular bloggers in the bloggers' countries and though the bloggers claimed they are not paid for the post, if someone gives you something for free, wont you feel obliged to at least say something nice about it? It's human nature and I don't blame them which is why I take what they said with a grain of salt.



Hi Skinology,*
Thanks for sharing your experiences! I've been researching for a few mths to find a reasonably priced and trustworthy clinic for my hyperpigmentation. I really like what you mentioned about your doctor! Could you pm me the clinic and doctor's name please? Shall try my luck and hopefully he's willing to treat me..
baopyl@gmail.com
Thanks!!


----------



## erichyung

Hi everyone, I am in seoul now but i can't seem to find a clinic that removes body scars (from chickenpox, many) in an affordable and fast manner.

Could someone please please point me to a good clinic? Only will be here for one more month.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Barbrossa

Hi  iam planning to visit korea this summer, 


and I want to do byonce whitening injection and scar removal. 


I have no idea where to go for it, 


I have some clinc in mind (wonjin. ITEM, wannabe). 


I need to know more my focus is skin whitening/ face lift/ botox




please help


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Barbrossa said:


> Hi  iam planning to visit korea this summer,
> 
> 
> and I want to do byonce whitening injection and scar removal.
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to go for it,
> 
> 
> I have some clinc in mind (wonjin. ITEM, wannabe).
> 
> 
> I need to know more my focus is skin whitening/ face lift/ botox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help



I am going to get the Beyonce injections while I am there as well. Feel free to PM me if you like. I only have like 1-2 clinics on my list for it. From what I know, it costs about $50 per session and you can do it twice a week. I also found a place here Stateside that does it so I can continue the treatments when I return. 

If I can't have my scar removed in surgery, I might get injections for that as well.


----------



## Barbrossa

eurasianbeauty said:


> I am going to get the Beyonce injections while I am there as well. Feel free to PM me if you like. I only have like 1-2 clinics on my list for it. From what I know, it costs about $50 per session and you can do it twice a week. I also found a place here Stateside that does it so I can continue the treatments when I return.
> 
> If I can't have my scar removed in surgery, I might get injections for that as well.


 


This is so good ! 


how many month do you think will be needed to reach this skin tone ( if twice a week) 


mine is the second from right and I would like to achive left 
hairstyle-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Hair-Color-Skin-Tone1.jpg


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Barbrossa said:


> This is so good !
> 
> 
> how many month do you think will be needed to reach this skin tone ( if twice a week)
> 
> 
> mine is the second from right and I would like to achive left
> hairstyle-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Hair-Color-Skin-Tone1.jpg



From what I have read, it only takes a few treatments to start seeing results. But then you need to do maintenance once a month after the first few months to keep it. I posted some info on your Visitor page.


----------



## rawantas

What is this "Beyonce Whitening Injection"?


----------



## zhenzz

HJ88 said:


> This sounds to me basically like dermal grafting.
> 
> They harvest collagen behind your ear, then break up the scar tissue in your acne scar with a long needle before inserting the harvested collagen into the scar pit and put a tiny stitch in the graft.
> 
> There are dermatologists that do this in Australia and the US (that I know of, I'm sure there are others though).
> 
> I had this done many years ago to great effect.
> 
> Costs nowhere near $7000!!


Hi HJ88!

Where did you do your dermal grafting and how much was it? I would wanna try that for my acne scars!


----------



## zhenzz

Skinology said:


> I received a lot of pms for the name of my skin clinic after my post here.
> Sorry if I did not reply to you but my doctor is kinda picky too, he may sometimes not reply to patients he does not want to treat.
> 
> I went to him again this year for fillers and it hurts like a b!tch although numbing cream was used.
> He's busy as usual but he didnt make me feel rushed during consultation, he made sure to explain properly what he's going to do and took time off to ask how am I etc.
> That's why I trust him completely as I see him more as a friend than doctor.
> 
> He's a one-man show although he has a lot of nurses helping him, that&#8216;s why he cares more about quality than quantity.
> There are too many clinics which started out good but after becoming popular, they started to hire more people and expand too fast.
> Many will sponsor popular bloggers in the bloggers' countries and though the bloggers claimed they are not paid for the post, if someone gives you something for free, wont you feel obliged to at least say something nice about it? It's human nature and I don't blame them which is why I take what they said with a grain of salt.


Hi Skinology!

Thanks for replying us! But isn't it better for him to determine if he wants to treat us or not instead of you deciding for him? Some of us might be good candidates for his kind of treatment which he might want to treat, and many of us will not hog his time on a regular basis since we're only going to Korea for a few weeks to a month or so!


----------



## zhenzz

I've been back from Korea since end oct, and I did my laser (D-SRT) with Dr Park from CNP at Yangjae. He's supposed to be one of the most senior doc there.

Personally I feel that my scars are still very obvious and there wasn't a significant improvement, but 2 of my friends who knew I went to do it told me my skin looks a bit better (hopefully they weren't trying to make me feel better).

Would I return to CNP? Hmm, I don't think so actually. As I've done laser in SG for at least 10 times already (and I only have time for 1 session), the Dr increased the power a lot. 

I can deal with the pain (highest level I've ever encountered before. Even with numbing cream and injection, I was yelling every time the machine was activated), and the recovery process (had to wear dressing on both my cheeks and temples area and go back to clinic everyday to change it, for about 4 days, and was oozing liquid out of the dressing on the first night), but I didn't like how the machine works. He was lasering my skin like how you would use a colour pencil to colour a picture - back and forth (with a pause maybe after about 5 secs of back forth lasering). 

The lasers I've done in SG are very systematic, one square at a time,  1 zap 1 pause, so that no areas get over-repeated, and later doc will zap a few more times on problematic areas. At CNP, I had so much fear that the doc will over burn my skin, which he actually did for a particular area on the side of my face just below my temple, about a 10 cent coin size. That spot took the longest to heal, scabs at the other parts of my skin had already dropped off, pinkish skin can already be seen, but that 10 cent coin area was still super red and raw. Dr Park let me undergo a regenerative laser (basically red light therapy) for free (3 times i think) to help my skin heal. Until the 4th day, he wasn't in the clinic, I saw another doc for my last follow up before I left Korea, and the nurse said I couldn't do the regenerative laser cause Dr Park was not around. -_-"""

When I got back to SG, ~a week after the laser, my thickest concealer couldn't completely conceal that 10 cent spot, and it eventually turned into PIH (post inflammatory hyperpigmentation). Was really mad, cause after doing 10 lasers before, I had never had PIH before, so I know my skin is not prone to it, and it was because the doc had let the laser stayed at spot for longer than it should. There's no major deep scar at that spot either, I had another worse scar at another part of my face.

Dr Park had prescribed hydroquinone - a bleaching cream (which I had to buy from pharmacy), and thankfully it sped up the healing of that PIH spot. 

Now, it's been about 2ish months, the 10 cent spot can thankfully be covered by concealer.

What made me more upset, was that I emailed them to voice my unhappiness, and they said I should have told them I had an important event soon after I'm back in SG so doc can do a milder laser (which I did tell the doctor many times), but the point was the other parts of my face was ok, it was only that bloody spot (almost literally)! 

In any case, I must say my laser was not the normal strength, if anyone of you are thinking of doing, it'll be way milder first, so you prob will not encounter my kind of pain and recovery process yah. 

I'll prob be looking more into specific scar spot treatment next, instead of a big general area kind of laser (since I had done that numerous times already, which I would say did help, but not effective for me already).


----------



## eurasianbeauty

rawantas said:


> What is this "Beyonce Whitening Injection"?




WHAT IS SNOW WHITE INJECTION?
Snow White injection, so called Baek-Oak Jusa, is made of Glutathione, a strong antioxidant.
The strong antioxidant effect of glutathione helps keep cells running smoothly.
It helps the liver remove chemicals that are foreign to the body, such as drugs and pollutants. It also slows down the aging process.
GLUTATHIONE
WHAT IS GLUTATHIONE?
Glutathione (GSH) is often referred to as the body's master antioxidant.
Composted of three amino acids - cysteine, glycine, and glutamate - glutathione can be found in virtually every cell of the human body.
The highest concentration of glutathione is in the liver, making it critical in the body's detoxification process.
01
CHARACTERISTICS OF BK SNOW WHITE INJECTION
Treatments typically take less than 20 minutes
Very little to no discomfort
Good to get back to work right after injection
No limitation in using your whitening cosmetic product.
More effective with Cinderella Injection.
02
Is Snow White Injection right for me?
Yes, if you want
- To slow down the aging process
- To improve your skin tone lighter & brighter
- To improve skin elasticity and fine wrinkles
- To detoxify the liver & cells
- To strengthen immune system
- To enhance Athletic performance & recovery
03
EFFECT OF SNOW WHITE INJECTION
Glutathione actually reduces melanin stimulation and pigmentation of the skin, leading to white skin tone or color.
Skin Lightening	
&#12685;Inhibiting the production of melanin
&#12685;Improving skin tone
&#12685;Improving skin elasticity
Antioxidant	
&#12685;Neutralizing the free radicals
&#12685;Preventing aging
&#12685;Improving chronic stress
Detoxification	
&#12685;Improving liver function
&#12685;Detoxifying heavy metals & pollutants
&#12685;Detoxifying drugs
04
WHY SNOW WHITE INJECTION?
Protective against many illnesses
Prevent Glutathione deficiency
IV injection is better
05
PROCEDURE INFORMATION
Duration	
20  30 minutes
Anesthesia	
N/A
Method	
IV drip
Recovery	
No recovery required
* Recovery Period could be different based on individual condition.
06
RISKS AND SAFETY INFORMATION
Overall, taking glutathione or its precursors in reasonable amounts appears to be quite safe, although it should be avoided in people with milk protein allergies, sulfite allergies and in those who have received an organ transplant.
Rarely, if you have loss of appetite or stomachache during/after Snow white injection, discontinue the procedure.​


----------



## Skinology

zhenzz said:


> Hi Skinology!
> 
> Thanks for replying us! But isn't it better for him to determine if he wants to treat us or not instead of you deciding for him? Some of us might be good candidates for his kind of treatment which he might want to treat, and many of us will not hog his time on a regular basis since we're only going to Korea for a few weeks to a month or so!



I do ask his opinion everytime someone pm me (that is when I have the time to login) so I do not make any decisions for him.
He's already busy with local patients; I did give his contact to several who pm-ed me only to be told (via this forum) that he didn't reply them.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Does anyone know anything about Magic Skin? It was written about on here a few years ago, but I don't see anything recent. I went on their English site and I don't see a lot of information. I do see they do tattoo removal, but no prices and if they do Snow White injections. 

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## chingutee

Been a while since I've posted in here. 

I've been living and working in S. Korea for about a year now and I'm finally settled enough to start shopping for a new dermatologist for treating my acne scars. 

In the past I've had laser, chemical, RF and microneedling -- all treatments have improved my skin's condition, but microneedling seemed to give me the best results with the least amount of downtime. 

Would anyone know of a dermatologist they would recommend for microneedling? I know they have spas and such that offer this service, but I don't trust them, and I don't want someone doing it with just a roller -- my old clinic in the States used a machine.

I'd also be interested in any recommendations for clinics that anyone may have had acne scars treated at with good results, regardless of what type of treatment had been used. 

My skin type is combination - oily, and fair. It tends to respond well to the same products used on Asian skin in general.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xinhxinh89

Skinology said:


> Sorry for my lack of updates...too busy and tired.
> Will list down a summary of the things I did each day below.
> 
> 6.12 Excel-V with 2 modes, Microdermabrasion, laser toning, skin care
> 6.14 Laser toning for dark circle
> 6.16 Collagen stimulator filler injection(2 syringes)
> 6.17 Omnilux irradiation
> 6.18 Toning, Filler retouch, dural fractional laser including legato, PRP, cryocell
> 6.19 Omnilux, Cryocell
> 
> I am now red like a lobster but better now than earlier as I had to meet a lot of friends/family.


 
Hi Skin!
MY i ask what is collagen stimulator filler injection for??
Can i injec in my lip to pump my lip cos my lip is thin and always dry. Thanks


----------



## milyway

HJ88 said:


> This sounds to me basically like dermal grafting.
> 
> They harvest collagen behind your ear, then break up the scar tissue in your acne scar with a long needle before inserting the harvested collagen into the scar pit and put a tiny stitch in the graft.
> 
> There are dermatologists that do this in Australia and the US (that I know of, I'm sure there are others though).
> 
> I had this done many years ago to great effect.
> 
> Costs nowhere near $7000!!


Hi HJ88,


May I  know the names of the clinics in US? Many thanks!


----------



## eurasianbeauty

I heard from Renweme Clinic about Glutathine injections. They quoted me 100,000 per treatment or 900,000 for 10.


----------



## FashionPlastic

Has anyone done the hyaluronic acid injection treatment with 5 needles. Do you see good results after the first treatment?


----------



## LF2000

I had some bad experience before. They quoted me US price, but gave lesser treatment. I think this might be very common in Korean skin clinics as I faced this problem at two different clinics


----------



## sawsanalali

hi all

from your expericances what the best dermatologists clinic in Seoul to treat pigmentation and nonsurgical treatment for face
I'm looking for very good clinic and not overprices, please send me the clinic names


----------



## Summerflower0

I am looking for skin whitening and rejuvenate .... I heard that the prp is good, any good clinics to recommend and what procedures please?  Thanks!!


----------



## Gats

These guys did a review of their skin treatments at Banobagi, it was sponsored though, but you can judge for yourself from their before and afters: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM8x4DtCSSM


----------



## Summerflower0

Gats said:


> These guys did a review of their skin treatments at Banobagi, it was sponsored though, but you can judge for yourself from their before and afters: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM8x4DtCSSM


Thanks Gats!  Yes the skin looks much nicer.. but then they are sponsored.. lol


----------



## Linlin18

Anyone recently had skin treatments?


----------



## kathy2406

I've been to Oracle Clinic to get normal skin care and I've also did Aladdin peel with them, the result is good as I'm hearing good things about my skin =D
I've been searching around and came across Dermaster(?) has anyone been there or heard about them?


----------



## Linlin18

Was the price reasonable? I thought Renewme's quote was expensive until I got Dream's quote (i.e., double) - both of which were more exp than prices in the states LOL


----------



## kathy2406

Oracles price was ok compared to those dematologies...


----------



## Gats

Linlin18 said:


> Was the price reasonable? I thought Renewme's quote was expensive until I got Dream's quote (i.e., double) - both of which were more exp than prices in the states LOL



What exact skin treatments you get quotes for and what was the pricing? I'm surprised any of them would be more than the states pricing.


----------



## krizzobizzle

I just had DNA injection + PRP at Hushu clinic in Sinsa-Dong 1 day ago.

Although I am starting to get a little worried as my skin has small lumps all over.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Does it go away.


----------



## Linlin18

Gats said:


> What exact skin treatments you get quotes for and what was the pricing? I'm surprised any of them would be more than the states pricing.


1.5 mil for PRP
1.5-1.7 mil for Fraxel per area

This is daylight robbery prices =/ Fraxel is around 800-1k in my area


----------



## Gats

Linlin18 said:


> 1.5 mil for PRP
> 1.5-1.7 mil for Fraxel per area
> 
> This is daylight robbery prices =/ Fraxel is around 800-1k in my area



Is the Korea Fraxel price for 1 session only? I thought normally they want to do it in multiple sessions, so maybe that price is for a bundle of sessions? The PRP price sounds high since they are basically just spinning your blood and injecting it back into your skin, is that normal price for PRP?



krizzobizzle said:


> I just had DNA injection + PRP at Hushu clinic in Sinsa-Dong 1 day ago.



I think the bumps should clear up after a few days since your skin is likely inflamed now from injections. How much for that treatment? Is it for general anti-aging or is it for specific skin condition you had (ex. acne scars). I'm wondering if you went there just to get that done or they recommended it for you.


----------



## Linlin18

Gats said:


> Is the Korea Fraxel price for 1 session only? I thought normally they want to do it in multiple sessions, so maybe that price is for a bundle of sessions? The PRP price sounds high since they are basically just spinning your blood and injecting it back into your skin, is that normal price for PRP.



It's per session and 3-3.5 if u want to do 3 sessions/


----------



## krizzobizzle

I had hydro filling injection and DNA and it was 900,000 Won. 

Still have lumps so I'm still panicking 

Would appreciate anyone else helping who has had hydro filling or similar HA injections.

It's like a square needle with about 50 needles on it


----------



## Zinczxcssh

I'll be heading to Korea in May for facial contouring. And I would like to do some skin care procedure such as prp etc. I have acne prone skin and Minsk scaring. Anyone have any recommendation for clinics and procedure?


----------



## Moniquexox

krizzobizzle said:


> I had hydro filling injection and DNA and it was 900,000 Won.
> 
> Still have lumps so I'm still panicking
> 
> Would appreciate anyone else helping who has had hydro filling or similar HA injections.
> 
> It's like a square needle with about 50 needles on it



I messaged you regarding your procedures at Jk  but you ignored my msg, however anyway, since I've had HA injections and you seem panicking, I'll reply.
I haven't had lumps , but swelling is normal in the first few days. Why don't you go back to them and get a check up? Usually if something is not right you can get hyalase to dissolve the filler. Hopefully you didn't get anything permanent. I've never heard of that 50 needles thing. Which areas did you have injected ? I've only had my nasolabial folds and under eyes done, where folds form...


----------



## kathy2406

I'm planning to visit Oracle again either this weekend or next week for normal skin care~


----------



## trufflegogo

oracle is famous for skin care among korean locals. its a franchise, so there are several branches


----------



## Linlin18

trufflegogo said:


> oracle is famous for skin care among korean locals. its a franchise, so there are several branches



Do you know where I can contact them? The website doesn't show LINE etc.


----------



## Jijijibaby

Male here. Ill be going to korea for PS prim and revision and will be doing skin care at Renewme (again). Wish me luck^^


----------



## kathy2406

Jijijibaby said:


> Male here. Ill be going to korea for PS prim and revision and will be doing skin care at Renewme (again). Wish me luck^^


Wheres Renewme located??


----------



## Jijijibaby

kathy2406 said:


> Wheres Renewme located??


Renewme me has several branches. I always go to dongdaemun branch. Can we kk i want to also know about your experience in oracle. My id is nambyut


----------



## kathy2406

Jijijibaby said:


> Renewme me has several branches. I always go to dongdaemun branch. Can we kk i want to also know about your experience in oracle. My id is nambyut


I'll add you


----------



## Gats

Jijijibaby said:


> Renewme me has several branches. I always go to dongdaemun branch.



Do they speak English at that branch? Which skin care treatments at Renewme would you recommend? 

Are you going to get treatment before or after your surgeries?


----------



## Moniquexox

I had a really good experience at HusHu , I wrote a thread about it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Whitekittens

Skinology said:


> Msahpui, you're welcome and thanks for sharing your experience.
> After countless emails and phone calls, we (my non Korean friend and me) finally decided on a clinic.
> Actually, she was the one who found the clinic and contacted the doctor and persuaded me to go.
> 
> The clinic was located in cheongdam area but the prices are reasonable as they don't try to rip people off.
> As an experiment, I had to pretend not to understand Korean so that I can experience everything through the eyes of someone who can only speak English.
> 
> Clinic was owned by the doctor himself and he speaks fluent English as he studied in the states before. There's also a Korean translator for the Japanese and Chinese patients.
> 
> During the consultation, the doctor said that I don't need Ultherapy and that he will recommend a series of other lasers for me even though they are cheaper than Ultherapy.
> So in the end, we decided on fillers, laser for pigmentation and pores and also skincare for maintenance.
> 
> I am a little hesistant about revealing the clinic's name as I don't want him to be inundated with people which may make it difficult for me to secure an appointment with him next time...lol
> 
> Will write about my experiences with him in more details in my next post.



Hi Skinology,
Can you email me the name of your clinic as I  am very interested in getting smooth and transparent Korean skin but not sure of which clinic since I've never been to Seoul before.


----------



## Whitekittens

Whitekittens said:


> Hi Skinology,
> Can you email me the name of your clinic as I  am very interested in getting smooth and transparent Korean skin but not sure of which clinic since I've never been to Seoul before.



Email: blueoceanwawes@gmail.com


----------



## Whitekittens

Skinology said:


> Sorry for my lack of updates...too busy and tired.
> Will list down a summary of the things I did each day below.
> 
> 6.12 Excel-V with 2 modes, Microdermabrasion, laser toning, skin care
> 6.14 Laser toning for dark circle
> 6.16 Collagen stimulator filler injection(2 syringes)
> 6.17 Omnilux irradiation
> 6.18 Toning, Filler retouch, dural fractional laser including legato, PRP, cryocell
> 6.19 Omnilux, Cryocell
> 
> I am now red like a lobster but better now than earlier as I had to meet a lot of friends/family.



Hi Skinology,
I'm interested in getting some skin treatments at your skin clinic. Could you email me the name of your clinic? Thank you


----------



## Ommo

HJ88 said:


> This sounds to me basically like dermal grafting.
> 
> They harvest collagen behind your ear, then break up the scar tissue in your acne scar with a long needle before inserting the harvested collagen into the scar pit and put a tiny stitch in the graft.
> 
> There are dermatologists that do this in Australia and the US (that I know of, I'm sure there are others though).
> 
> I had this done many years ago to great effect.
> 
> Costs nowhere near $7000!!



Hi Hj88!

Could you please share with me details of your dermal graft? Like which clinic, cost, downtime and how much improvements were there on your acne scars?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kathy2406

Is is a norm for your friends to get a discount when you recommend them to a clinic? 
Then what would you get back when you go back again?


----------



## fishy2005

can I get the contact info for the Oracle clinic? i can't find their website.


----------



## Beautycraze

Xuka said:


> Is there any reputable clinic in Korea that specializes in treatments of skin conditions like acnes, scars, visible pores, blackheads etc., improving skin tone and texture.


----------



## Beautycraze

Ive been to a few in seoul, in fact i spent 2 months in seoul just for the beatu treatments. Do not go to pintagui.  They are overpriced and the after care service is really bad. I spent more than 7k and the results is not satisfactory.  After that i went to me clinic which is surprisingly really good. I went for their package of fraxel,mts and prp which costs about 500$sg.  Then i went to muse clinic im gangnam for their facials and whitening drip which is quite good.  I went there in june 2018 and i m going back there again in dec.  I tried a few places in singapore for trial only as i find the prices in sgp is crazy!  Ive been to 8medigroup which i personally feel is not professional enough, i supposedly went for their promo 88$ trial  instead they told me its not good and insisted that i try their package.  I left without any treayment done .  I went to lush aesthetics and tried their  laser face promo for 3 times which i find really good  skin looks glowing and whiter after each treatment


----------



## kitties

Near gongdeok station ( exit 6 ) i visit b&c building !! They helped me get control of my acne and minimize the scarring

Hes really affordable too and his english is good. I came here last year to get my skin fixed with him and im here again to do other treatments.

He also doesnt do any advertising because he said his clients faces are all the advertising he needs lol.

I can show you pictures if youre interested :3


----------



## lettherebelight

Skinology said:


> Hi sassystoney,
> 
> I'd emailed you.


Hi Skinology, I am grateful for your sharing here thus far. Could you kindly PM me details on the dermatology clinic and doctor you visited? You have KakaoTalk? My ID is lamb777. Hope to hear from you soon! Many thanks in advance.


----------



## treppenwitz

I've had some skin treatments here in SK over the last few months.

I highly recommend Dr. Moon at Yeinskin. She speaks fluent English and is patient and will listen to you. http://yeinskin-sl.com/

If you need a quick touch-up or procedure for cheap there is also Tox n' Fill. The Gangnam head branch has English speaking staff.


----------



## leeshaz

Skinology said:


> I agree with you that clinics should have a price list so that people will have a rough guide of the prices but you will find that almost all clinics don't state prices of the services they offer.
> 
> When I asked my doctor for the reason, he said patients may not know what's best for their skin but will come in demanding to have so and so treatment because of the price although it may not be what's suitable or recommended for their skin.
> 
> But me feels that most clinics do this so that consumers cannot compare prices.
> Anyway, not all famous and popular clinics are good and vice versa.


Hi, sorry if i am too late, but may i get the name of the doctor?


----------

